# Honey Badger fights the coronavirus



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Shit! Take care and God Bless you.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Thanks for the update Lissetti wishing you the best ! 

Thanks for sharing ..hopefully will help those in denial to be able to better understand how this can bring down even relatively healthy people like yourself and take precautions seriously


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Thanks for posting. What a tough journey you've had.

I wish you the best in your recovery. Take care of yourself and your pets.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

While you are under the weather, if there are any animals that you need to have bited please let me know and I will bite them for you!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Hi everyone. ..............I have to rest now


^^^^^^^^^^^^^This will do until you feel better.^^^^^^^^^^^^^

................and this time, STAY asleep! You will beat this one. We will be happy to have you return, but, until you are only half ill, STAY IN BED.

Get well soon!

GF is a Tweety Bird fan, so I am sending this to you:


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Fighting for her life but doesn't forget to check in with her UP.net fans. Impressive honey badger!


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

@Lissetti I'd send you one of these cards, but you'd be better by the time it arrived. So the picture will have to do. Thoughts, prayers and best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Prayers for a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I hope you have a speedy recovery!!!

just reading that made me shudder... glad you are physically fit and young, Fluid in the lungs? 😰

May I ask how fast the whole thing progressed? Or was it a lot slower?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Rest lil badger! Don’t worry bout us. We miss you much, but will muddle along the best we can!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Damn, I'm glad you checked in!! 

Your family here at UP misses you greatly. 

❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

dauction said:


> Thanks for the update Lissetti wishing you the best !
> 
> Thanks for sharing ..hopefully will help those in denial to be able to better understand how this can bring down even relatively healthy people like yourself and take precautions seriously


Yeah, anybody's who's not too concerned about this virus or thinks the whole thing is completely overblown should probably read this thread.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

We love you. Hope you recover smoothly.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> May I ask how fast the whole thing progressed? Or was it a lot slower?


So its really hard to track exactly how fast coronavirus moved once it had a hold of me. Back in late February, like around the 20th, a coworker had a horrible cough and they sent him home, but within a week other coworkers began coughing and being sent home.

I didn't have a cough, but by the last week of February, I felt "different" like in the feeling when you are coming down with something. I did develop a low fever of around 100 degrees. On March 2nd I woke up feeling like I got hit with a Mac truck.

By March 4th I had a feeling of my equilibrium being off as well as weakness, fatigue, difficulty sleeping, minor sweating as well as still having the fever.

A few days later I developed a feeling like a heavy weight was on my chest always, making breathing more work. That has not left and is still with me now as I type this.

Then came the dry cough but only if I was moving around like walking briskly or up a flight of stairs. It is a very dry cough. I have to really work to get anything up.

Then suddenly around the 12th, everything started coming at me hard. The fever began spiking to 102 and 103, and I now had fluid that would creep into my throat while I was sleeping and I would wake up choking. Of course with the high fever, I began to have confusion and difficulty doing even minor stuff like reading, or typing.

Then a headache showed up last. It comes and goes.

The doctors believe the pneumonia was first, after catching a respiratory cold from my coworker, but they do believe the coronavirus was there very early on as well but only incubating.

The coronavirus has an incubation period so the doctors believe the symptoms I felt early on was the pneumonia settling in. However I've had pneumonia before and from almost the start, this felt very different. They also admitted they really don't know anything about this virus and how long it incubates or lasts. They can't even say for sure how it's spread.

The tag team coronavirus/pneumonia hit me hard I'd say around March 12th. That's when all my symptoms became to feel more severe.

Around last Tuesday the 17th, I lost the ability to speak. I only had enough breath to get out one to four words at the most before I was gasping for breath and coughing. I'm told that's the coronavirus doing that. So, this is the current state I'm in until the antibiotics and other medications start working. Doctors said this is an aggressive illness and I should not expect any sign of recovery for at least a week. It will be a few months before I'm out of the woods completely due to the pneumonia.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Lissetti said:


> So its really hard to track exactly how fast coronavirus moved once it had a hold of me. Back in late February, like around the 20th, a coworker had a horrible cough and they sent him home, but within a week other coworkers began coughing and being sent home.
> 
> I didn't have a cough, but by the last week of February, I felt "different" like in the feeling when you are coming down with something. I did develop a low fever of around 100 degrees. On March 2nd I woke up feeling like I got hit with a Mac truck.
> 
> ...


Did you lose your sense of smell and taste?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

observer said:


> Damn, I'm glad you checked in!!









Lissetti said:


> So its really hard to track exactly how fast coronavirus moved once it had a hold of me.


Good to hear from you. Now that you have checked in to see what condition your condition was in, go back to sleep.

Get well soon!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm not liking what happened to you so much as the time (and detail!) you took to reply- I really, really appreciate it. I think your post was a real eye opener as to how serious this can be even to those who normally don't appear to be in danger of Coronavirus. I mean I know it's serious but it doesn't really sink in until you hear it from someone you know?

I think that makes a lot of sense, the fact that you got sick and then it just accelerated from there over time.

I'm really unsure myself and when I visit my parents recently my mom and dad cough but they're always coughing on and off way before this... and I myself had a cold recently...

So I guess I was wondering whether it'll be super fast or at least there will be a progression of symptoms and it sounds like while it was fast there were also signs over a couple of days... so I think any time I feel slightly close, I'm going to go in. I'll tell my parents the same too.

❤

Until then I'm just trying to keep social distance from everyone, be extra safe and keep my head down while this time passes.



Lissetti said:


> So its really hard to track exactly how fast coronavirus moved once it had a hold of me. Back in late February, like around the 20th, a coworker had a horrible cough and they sent him home, but within a week other coworkers began coughing and being sent home.
> 
> I didn't have a cough, but by the last week of February, I felt "different" like in the feeling when you are coming down with something. I did develop a low fever of around 100 degrees. On March 2nd I woke up feeling like I got hit with a Mac truck.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

observer said:


> Did you lose your sense of smell and taste?


Yeah it's odd but I did. Like the last week of February a coworker sprayed her perfume on in the restroom, a perfume I detest. I was all prepared for that nasty smell to hit me and it never did. Even when she sat by me in a meeting, I never smelled it. I suppose that loss of smell and taste might have something to do with my subsequent lack of appetite and weight loss as well.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Lissetti said:


> Yeah it's odd but I did. Like the last week of February a coworker sprayed her perfume on in the restroom, a perfume I detest. I was all prepared for that nasty smell to hit me and it never did. Even when she sat by me in a meeting, I never smelled it. I suppose that loss of smell and taste might have something to do with my subsequent lack of appetite and weight loss as well.


https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/23/health/coronavirus-symptoms-smell-intl/index.html


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

observer said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/23/health/coronavirus-symptoms-smell-intl/index.html


So the sneaky virus really was there, hiding from the beginning.

I guess it has a lot longer incubation/ lasting period than doctors know.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Lissetti said:


> So the sneaky virus really was there, hiding from the beginning.
> 
> I guess it has a lot longer incubation/ lasting period than doctors know.


I was reading, not sure if it was this article or not, that 2 of 3 report loss of smell and taste.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Yeah it's odd but I did. Like the last week of February a coworker sprayed her perfume on in the restroom, a perfume I detest. I was all prepared for that nasty smell to hit me and it never did. Even when she sat by me in a meeting, I never smelled it. I suppose that loss of smell and taste


https://nypost.com/2020/03/22/loss-of-taste-and-smell-could-be-crucial-symptoms-of-coronavirus/
*Loss of taste and smell could be crucial symptoms of coronavirus*
By Lee Brown
March 22, 2020 | 1:27pm

Enlarge Image








A food shopper wearing a surgical mask stands in the checkout line at a market in BrooklynGetty

The loss of taste and smell could be crucial warning signs in "hidden carriers" of the novel coronavirus, experts have revealed.
The British Association of Otorhinolaryngology - which represents ear, nose and throat specialists - says the loss of senses often appears in patients who show none of the earlier known symptoms.
"In young patients, they do not have any significant symptoms such as the cough and fever, but they may have just the loss of sense of smell and taste," the association's president, professor Nirmal Kumar, told Sky News.
The association said in a statement that anosmia or hyposmia - the medical terms for the loss of smell - have particularly been noted in COVID-19 hotspots around the globe.
"There have been a rapidly growing number of reports of a significant increase in the number of patients presenting with anosmia in the absence of other symptoms," the statement says. "Iran has reported a sudden increase in cases of isolated anosmia, and many colleagues from the US, France, and Northern Italy have the same experience."
In Germany, almost two-thirds of patients have reported losing their sense of smell, while in Korea almost a third have even in "otherwise mild cases."
"These patients may be some of the hitherto hidden carriers that have facilitated the rapid spread of COVID-19," they added.
If wider known, the loss of senses could force carriers into quarantine earlier, slowing the spread, the association hopes.
FILED UNDER CORONAVIRUS , DISEASES

_Dopo leggere questo, torna a dormire._[/LIST]


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> View attachment 436156


My cat has been acting very concerned. He's constantly pacing and howling. He's not usually like that. Everytime I wake up I see this:










One day I'm going to catch him holding a mirror to my breath.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> My cat has been acting very concerned. He's constantly pacing and howling. He's not usually like that. Everytime I wake up I see this:
> 
> View attachment 436160
> 
> ...


Rudy knows.
He hurty for his Jiant.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Dopo leggere questo, torna a dormire


Yes I will. :biggrin: I'm starting to feel my fever climb and I'm coughing again. Time to take my multiple medications and lay back down.

I'll check in again.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Yes I will. :biggrin: I'm starting to feel my fever climb and I'm coughing again. Time to take my multiple medications and lay back down.
> 
> I'll check in again.


Z z. z. .z


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Lissetti said:


> My cat has been acting very concerned. He's constantly pacing and howling. He's not usually like that. Everytime I wake up I see this:
> 
> View attachment 436160
> 
> ...


Pets are the best.

My chihuahua Stitch climbs on my shoulder like a parrot.










When I lie down on the bed he climbs on my back and falls asleep. I have to be careful not to wake him.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> So its really hard to track exactly how fast coronavirus moved once it had a hold of me. Back in late February, like around the 20th, a coworker had a horrible cough and they sent him home, but within a week other coworkers began coughing and being sent home.
> 
> I didn't have a cough, but by the last week of February, I felt "different" like in the feeling when you are coming down with something. I did develop a low fever of around 100 degrees. On March 2nd I woke up feeling like I got hit with a Mac truck.
> 
> ...


2 weeks of sickleave aint enough !

Someone Tell Pelosi !

Glad you werent slow to get to Dr. When you needed to !


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> So its really hard to track exactly how fast coronavirus moved once it had a hold of me. Back in late February, like around the 20th, a coworker had a horrible cough and they sent him home, but within a week other coworkers began coughing and being sent home.
> 
> I didn't have a cough, but by the last week of February, I felt "different" like in the feeling when you are coming down with something. I did develop a low fever of around 100 degrees. On March 2nd I woke up feeling like I got hit with a Mac truck.
> 
> ...


Lissetti it sounds like you was a victim of hospital overcrowding as well. You shouldn't have been sent home with a history with a history of asthma(high risk group).

From an outsider looking in it seems like your illness complicated at home into pneumonia., which may have not been the case if you was admitted.

Regardless we all praying you your health and prosperity on here.

Plus it's better to have a little fluid on the chest than on the buns.








Hopefully that gives you a little laugh for today &#128513;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Lissetti it sounds like you was a victim of hospital overcrowding as well. You shouldn't have been sent home with a history with a history of asthma(high risk group).
> 
> From an outsider looking in it seems like your illness complicated at home into pneumonia., which may have not been the case if you was admitted.
> 
> ...


They sent her home for her protection.
There are 2 TYPES OF COVID -19.
THERE WERE OTHERS MIXED IN THE HOSPITAL WITH THE WORST TYPE.

They drained fluids from lungs. Set her up with treatment for pneumonia.
And got her the HELL AWAY FROM THE REALLY BAD TYPE OF COVID !


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Hi everyone. Thanks for your well wishes. I've been getting numerous PMs with concerns. Sorry for totally disappearing but as my fever climbed and my breathing became more and more shallow, I actually found it very difficult to read or type. I was only able to pop in every few hours for about 5 to 10 minutes at a time and read a few PMs to respond or like a couple of posts I came across. I see I have close to 1000 alerts, (wow I'm missing a lot :biggrin and I will go through them when I can. I've been very curious what's going on with the forum and miss you all, but I simply could only scan a couple posts in a threads at a time before I became dizzy and had to lay back down.
> 
> So I'm getting dizzy again now so I'm going to copy much of what I was communicating in PM with updates, as its takes forever to type.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear all this. Keep your excellent fighting spirit!! Wishing you a speedy and full recovery. God bless.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> Hi everyone. Thanks for your well wishes. I've been getting numerous PMs with concerns. Sorry for totally disappearing but as my fever climbed and my breathing became more and more shallow, I actually found it very difficult to read or type. I was only able to pop in every few hours for about 5 to 10 minutes at a time and read a few PMs to respond or like a couple of posts I came across. I see I have close to 1000 alerts, (wow I'm missing a lot :biggrin and I will go through them when I can. I've been very curious what's going on with the forum and miss you all, but I simply could only scan a couple posts in a threads at a time before I became dizzy and had to lay back down.
> 
> So I'm getting dizzy again now so I'm going to copy much of what I was communicating in PM with updates, as its takes forever to type.
> 
> ...


What a horrible situation. Scary as well. Be strong. We are all rooting for you . Get well and take your time. &#128536;


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Praying for ya, @Lissetti - we love ya.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

@Lissetti in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Glad you are on the recovery. Don't push it take your time and get well.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> My cat has been acting very concerned. He's constantly pacing and howling. He's not usually like that. Everytime I wake up I see this:
> 
> View attachment 436304
> 
> ...


Damn, you made me give your post a ❤ emoji, and I never do that.

My thoughts are with you; let us know how you are doing as you continue to get better.


----------



## Acheese11 (Nov 8, 2018)

My son made this honey badger whistle at school. May the force of the honey badgers be with you 🙏


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery. I’m going to be your campaign manager for California in your quest to be UP.net President. We’ll need to start talking about strategy as soon as you regain your strength. The election is on hold until you return. Talk soon.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Maybe we should come out with some honey badger merch to support her!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Acheese11 said:


> My son made this honey badger whistle at school. May the force of the honey badgers be with you &#128591;


Its beautiful. Thank you so much for sharing..&#129441;❤


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Hang in there, girlfriend


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Some day we look back and realize January thru mid March were the golden time which could have prevented a good portion of this disaster.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

1Q 2020 will be remembered as that period of time that Really Sux.

Get well soon.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son (Aug 10, 2017)

...we all love you,get well...


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Hang in there, I've had pneumonia and it's hell.......miss yah opsies:opsies:


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

It is OK to chill...


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I don't give a shit about much but I'm rooting for my favorite honey badger to be back out there catching snakes soon! ❤


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

You're gonna make it, Girl!


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Wondering where you have been. Wishing you a quick recovery.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

The Honey Badger - Masters of Mayhem!


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks for sharing your story, and I hope your recovery will be swift and complete.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Take care and don't rush trying to do too much too soon!


----------



## Thilly Gooth (Mar 15, 2020)

Get well thoon


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Get well soon please. Also if you would like to call in to my Live Stream anynight at 9:00 PM Central 7:00 PM Pacific I would love to talk to you over the air and I'm sure our viewers would have questions for you. The phone number to call is (401) COVID18 or (401) 268-4318. We will air our twelfth episode tomorrow night but all past episodes can be found in the Dallas forum and watched in their entirety. Take care and good luck.


----------



## Subaru_X (Apr 27, 2015)

Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I wish you all the rest you need, and strength to heal and be well ❤ 
We really appreciate you checking in with progress ❤ 
You give us hope, because if you can do this, maybe we can too or our loved ones can. 
Thank you and hang in there ❤


----------



## jayberg777 (Jan 11, 2016)

To honey badger 🍷


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Get well soon please. Also if you would like to call in to my Live Stream anynight at 9:00 PM Central 7:00 PM Pacific I would love to talk to you over the air and I'm sure our viewers would have questions for you. The phone number to call is (401) COVID18 or (401) 268-4318. We will air our twelfth episode tomorrow night but all past episodes can be found in the Dallas forum and watched in their entirety. Take care and good luck.


LOL thanks for your thoughts @Ian Richard Markham, however I cannot call into any show because I'm still unable to speak. I do not have enough lung capacity yet for saying more than a couple of words and that's only here and there. It's so weird. I open my mouth but my chest won't expand enough to make words or even sounds. My cat thinks I'm doing the "Silent Meow" at him and he returns it. &#128570;

Do what you can to not catch this thing, it's brutal and sometimes all I can focus on is breathing. The doctors told me that's what's causing my dizzy spells. When I'm breathing too shallow and I'm not getting enough oxygen into my body. They said make sure I'm sitting down when I get dizzy, use my Prednisone inhaler they gave me, and make sure I'm getting oxygen fully into my lungs.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> LOL thanks for your thoughts @Ian Richard Markham, however I cannot call into any show because I'm still unable to speak. I do not have enough lung capacity yet for saying more than a couple of words and that's only here and there. It's so weird. I open my mouth but my chest won't expand enough to make words or even sounds. My cat thinks I'm doing the "Silent Meow" at him and he returns it. &#128570;
> 
> Do what you can to not catch this thing, it's brutal and sometimes all I can focus on is breathing. The doctors told me that's what's causing my dizzy spells. When I'm breathing too shallow and I'm not getting enough oxygen into my body. They said make sure I'm sitting down when I get dizzy, use my Prednisone inhaler they gave me, and make sure I'm getting oxygen fully into my lungs.


Get better soon!!!


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

So sorry you are going through it and sending copious amounts of positive energy your way.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> LOL thanks for your thoughts @Ian Richard Markham, however I cannot call into any show because I'm still unable to speak. I do not have enough lung capacity yet for saying more than a couple of words and that's only here and there. It's so weird. I open my mouth but my chest won't expand enough to make words or even sounds. My cat thinks I'm doing the "Silent Meow" at him and he returns it. &#128570;
> 
> Do what you can to not catch this thing, it's brutal and sometimes all I can focus on is breathing. The doctors told me that's what's causing my dizzy spells. When I'm breathing too shallow and I'm not getting enough oxygen into my body. They said make sure I'm sitting down when I get dizzy, use my Prednisone inhaler they gave me, and make sure I'm getting oxygen fully into my lungs.


Wow.
Had no idea it's like that.
Do you want links to treatments?

REMEMBER....


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

Wow! I don't know you at all, but I ran across your posts about your experience with coronavirus here. I hope my words don't sound lame, but I wish you all the best, and will be thinking of you!


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

observer said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/23/health/coronavirus-symptoms-smell-intl/index.html


I had a horrible bout with the flu last year, and I took Zicam for it. I lost my sense of taste and smell. I wonder how many people experiencing the same thing from taking Zicam.

https://www.webmd.com/cold-and-flu/news/20100719/study-links-zinc-nose-sprays-loss-smell#1
Get better @Lissetti My posts feel empty without some judgmental moderation eyes scrutinizing them! :whistling::wink:


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

I would like to say how unfortunate it was to have contracted this corona virus from ur co-worker showing severe symptoms and be wondering why he was even at work in the first place with wall to wall coverage on the news with major symptom been coughing frequently. What done is done...

Get well @Lissetti & keep us updated about how you are getting better when you can as we are all very interested in how you recover from this virus. ✔ &#128170; Stay strong.


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

WHOA... Crazy read, glad you are ok and getting better! We are all trying to stay safe out there, so everybody take notice to this and be really careful!

Get well soon!


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Tanta Salute per la mia Lissetti.
❤❤❤❤😘😘😘😘


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Immoralized said:


> I would like to say how unfortunate it was to have contracted this corona virus from ur co-worker showing severe symptoms and be wondering why he was even at work in the first place with wall to wall coverage on the news with major symptom been coughing frequently. What done is done...


He was coughing profusely the last few weeks of February, but before this thing really blew up and folks outside nursing homes were catching it here. Still, I complained to management about him spreading what I assumed was a common cold. They thought I was being a bit paranoid when I would do this during his coughing spells, but I just don't like mucus flying at me....

He's there, reflected in my sunglasses on the left, coughing his little heart out. Yes, that's how close he was to me. The guy on the right also got sick as well as the other guy in the background.










The doctors say they don't know for sure when I contracted coronavirus. They also admit they know nothing about it, how it's transferred, how long it really incubates, or how long it truly lasts.

I know by the time I took this picture below, on March 5th, our last day of work in the office, I was feeling the effects of something. I had found it too difficult and fatiguing to care for my very thick and curly hair, so I had put it into multiple braids. Back then I should have paid more attention to that, my exhaustion. I knew my body definitely felt different and that I was fighting something though.

Yes those are cabinets at work wrapped in plastic.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> I would like to say how unfortunate it was to have contracted this corona virus from ur co-worker showing severe symptoms and be wondering why he was even at work in the first place with wall to wall coverage on the news with major symptom been coughing frequently. What done is done...


Seattle was one of the first hit areas for this. Trump was still shaking hands and telling us it was just the flu no worries. Lissetti has been sick a long time.

Lissetti, don't hesitate to go back to the hospital if you're struggling to breathe. Maybe they can give you another oxygen treatment. ❤❤ 
Feel better xoxox


----------



## Youber1 (Aug 19, 2015)

Yes. Please do not hesitate to go back to hospital if you're having trouble breathing. Drink hot fluids. Keep strong and get better!


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice to hear from you. We're glad that you're recovering. Get lots of rest and GET WELL SOON!!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)




----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> So the sneaky virus really was there, hiding from the beginning.
> 
> I guess it has a lot longer incubation/ lasting period than doctors know.


Uh oh.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> He was coughing profusely the last few weeks of February, but before this thing really blew up and folks outside nursing homes were catching it here. Still, I complained to management about him spreading what I assumed was a common cold. They thought I was being a bit paranoid when I would do this during his coughing spells, but I just don't like mucus flying at me....
> 
> He's there, reflected in my sunglasses on the left, coughing his little heart out. Yes, that's how close he was to me. The guy on the right also got sick as well as the other guy in the background.
> 
> ...


 I REMEMBER
the cabinets wrapped in plastic !
Your Bosses Knew the Day BEFORE they wrapped those cabinets !


----------



## Driveralp (Aug 25, 2019)

@Lissetti you got this honey badger &#128077;&#128521;


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

Please just hang in there


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Has your health care bill come yet? Some people were reporting bill was at 20k even with insurance!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

amazinghl said:


> Has your health care bill come yet? Some people were reporting bill was at 20k even with insurance!


Worth every Penny.
As long as you send $1.00 a month
Collections can not begin.

Now please.

Stop bringing up bills.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

I hope you get well and have a speedy recovery.
I think all of us are going to have to go through this illness eventually.
For what it’s worth, it is probably a good thing that you got sick early while the resources are not yet overtaxed.
Good thing about honey badgers though is they’re incredibly tough as hell.
Hang in there.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Waiting for your daily check in... 
🌺🌻🌼🌺🌻🌼🌺🌻🌼🌺🌻🌼
Hope you're doing better every day.


----------



## UberPuppetGirl (Jul 6, 2019)

Lack of Appetite?
That part is very scary and the fact that they really don't know the long term effects of CoVid19 and have been saying this in some circles, in my feeds. 
That once you get the serious symptoms it may be a life long struggle and you never fully recover.
In addition, there have been many re infections that they are not telling the public about.
I think while your in the hospital any one dealing with this very sad and difficult situation, you should ask as many questions about aftercare and long term outlook for survivors as you can.
As once the narrative starts no one will tell you anything later.
"Like we are isolating for the risk to others."
No a good sign based on what I've seen and heard.
Right now not getting it seems to be the trend, keeping in mind if it was that easy, just get sick and get better, they would not be making such a big deal.
Lets hope later a positive CoVid19 diagnoses doesn't turn out to be some type of limiting contiguous problem.
That those with CoVid19 see their lives change in a really big way.
They are telling people not to be so eager to be tested and so ready to pay folks who have tested or are at risk. 
Maybe to mark them for life as a person that every time they get a cold they need to be in isolation.
Many feel for those affected but at the same time knew something like this was in the works for years.
Maybe the EU will be easier later and ppl can move there as they do help refugees so they may help the CoVid19 People later too.
Stay hopeful and don't forget to ask questions.

Best of Luck.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Molly maydyou breffuis!?


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Yay 🤗 glad to see you liking /loving comments again. Such a relief 😁❤ Keep on getting better xoxox 
🌼🌼🌼🌼🌼


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

amazinghl said:


> Has your health care bill come yet? Some people were reporting bill was at 20k even with insurance!


No I haven't received it, but with the amount of equipment they used on me, I wouldn't be surprised if its that amount or higher. I do have health insurance, also waiting to see if there's any "federal forgiveness" in this pandemic. Seattle was the epicenter. I feel that anyone who showed any signs of the ailment should have been tested very early on. They were not, they were only testing elderly and first responders. However had they made enough tests available to all, maybe more folks wouldn't have got sick/sicker.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> No I haven't received it, but with the amount of equipment they used on me, I wouldn't be surprised if its that amount or higher. I do have health insurance, also waiting to see if there's any "federal forgiveness" in this pandemic. Seattle was the epicenter. I feel that anyone who showed any signs of the ailment should have been tested very early on. They were not, they were only testing elderly and first responders. However had they made enough tests available to all, maybe more folks wouldn't have got sick/sicker.


Thanks for the update. My brother and sister live in Seattle, one has insurance and the other doesn't. So this piece of cost information is very important for them.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> Yay &#129303; glad to see you liking /loving comments again. Such a relief &#128513;❤ Keep on getting better xoxox
> &#127804;&#127804;&#127804;&#127804;&#127804;


Yesterday I developed some breathing complications. I was not able to expand the left side of my chest fully for air. There was this muscular spasming and contracting on the left side. I called my doctors. They do not want me back in the coronavirus ward with my current condition of pneumonia.

They said it sounds like one of two things. Either the muscles and cartilage of my thoracic area has become fatigued from several weeks of coughing and retaining fluid, or I'm developing pleurisy. Today I do feel some better since yesterday from just sleeping a lot, but if it's pleurisy they will of course treat it. So far no one seems to know for sure if I can take ibuprofen with coronavirus so it's just a wait and see.



amazinghl said:


> Thanks for the update. My brother and sister live in Seattle, one has insurance and the other doesn't. So this piece of cost information is very important for them.


Yes I'm thinking (hoping) if there is any federal relief, it might go to the epicenters. I remember when I was in the hospital I heard other patients expressing concern to the admitting staff that they were concerned more about payment than the virus, since they were younger, but uninsured. I heard the staff including a doctor who was standing nearby tell them to just get in. Don't worry about payment. Much of the hospital fees may be forgiven due to the situation of our state.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> I remember when I was in the hospital I heard other patients expressing concern to the admitting staff that* they were concerned more about payment than the virus*, since they were younger, but uninsured. I heard the staff including a doctor who was standing nearby tell them to just get in. Don't worry about payment. Much of the hospital fees may be forgiven due to the situation of our state.


A quick reminder that the USA is pretty much the only country in the world that has this problem/concern for receiving health care. 
It is certainly the only 1st World (Rich) country. 
If you vote for either Trump or Biden, this will remain so.
Choose wisely.

(Apologies for derailing with politics, but as an outsider reading the underlined text (by me) in the quote, it is baffling and shocking, not the least of which, disappointing. Health should be a human right, and this is coming into sharp focus with the Pandemic situation affecting the ENTIRE WORLD.)


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

UberPuppetGirl said:


> Lack of Appetite?
> That part is very scary and the fact that they really don't know the long term effects of CoVid19 and have been saying this in some circles, in my feeds.
> That once you get the serious symptoms it may be a life long struggle and you never fully recover.
> In addition, there have been many re infections that they are not telling the public about.
> ...


Doctors say I have my youth and I should recover, but fully? Well probably not. Even pneumonia scars your lungs. The doctors also admit they really don't know anything about the virus. I'm in communication with them daily and they almost seem to contradict themselves. How long did I have it? How long does it truly incubate? Clearly I had it much longer before I showed symptoms. Maybe when I first felt something was wrong... that's when it was there? Was it contagious then? I think tests should have been made available for all even way back then. Because between the time I felt a little off, called to inquire about testing, was denied, and told it was probably a cold which I believed, I was out living my normal life. Seattle was the epicenter. More information/testing should have been made available.

Thank you I am getting better.....slooooooooowly..:smiles:


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

A friend of mine has been texting me daily since my confinement, telling me what's going on in the area. He says Ants are still Anting, with masks, and as I check my app just now....well something is going on at the Ant Hill (airport waiting lot.) 35 cars on Uber and 68 on Lyft/shared wait.

Anyways few days ago, as he was sitting on the bench inside Fred Meyer waiting on his friend who was in the aisles fighting for his toilet paper rights, he was people watching folks in the check out line. He watched one person after another touch the keypad to pay with their bare fingers. He then watched his buddy do the same thing as he purchased his items. 

Then, he watched his buddy not touch his face, but touch his debit card, his wallet, his reusable bags, his key fob, then his door handles, steering wheel and other interior of his car. He said something about it and his buddy used hand sanitizer immediately. Then, he touched the same steering wheel and car parts.

When they got to his buddy's apartment, my friend watched him touch his key fob again, his house keys, door knob, and cabinets and fridge while putting stuff away. My friend mentioned it again and his buddy washed his hands. Then he touched the key fob again as he took it off the counter and hung it up.

The virus is said to live for days. So this means the next day when his buddy gets into his car, after being freshly showered and clean, that virus is waiting. Both these guys are rideshare drivers. I know drivers are wiping down the passenger interior but dang! There's that dirty key fob and car keys being the secret stowaway device. Spray your keys, your wallet, your cards...


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> A friend of mine has been texting me daily since my confinement, telling me what's going on in the area. He says Ants are still Anting, with masks, and as I check my app just now....well something is going on at the Ant Hill (airport waiting lot.) 35 cars on Uber and 68 on Lyft/shared wait.
> 
> Anyways few days ago, as he was sitting on the bench inside Fred Meyer waiting on his friend who was in the aisles fighting for his toilet paper rights, he was people watching folks in the check out line. He watched one person after another touch the keypad to pay with their bare fingers. He then watched his buddy do the same thing as he purchased his items.
> 
> ...


I only use the pinkie on opposite hand, open doors with elbows.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I only use the pinkie on opposite hand, open doors with elbows.


Awesome. Good routine. :thumbup:

As I mentioned in another thread, I've always had a touch of OCD ever since I took a microbiology course in college (my first degree over 10 years ago.) Anyways I never touch door handles without pulling down long sleeves or using tissue. I don't touch public smooth or polished surfaces. I cough or sneeze into my elbow or into my hoodie flap.

My normal reaction to someone sneezing or coughing is to exhale sharply, hold my breath, move away fast. LOL my rideshare days was a blast in my face from the vents on high blowing away from me. My picture I posted of me wearing a hood, sunglasses and pulling my shirt over my nose, was not because of any coronavirus fears. We knew nothing about it when that picture was taken. That's just my OCD reaction to a chronic cougher if I can't get away from them. Yeah...ok...so we all have our quirks and that's mine. It kept me from not getting sick for 6 years.

Anyways I'm still not sure how I caught it. The doctors don't even know. They actually told me at this point, don't even touch a public surface with any bare part of your body, in case you have an open wound or hangnail you don't know about. Yes they said that. That's how little they know and how scared they are right now.


----------



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

Wishing you a speedy recovery Lissetti!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Awesome. Good routine. :thumbup:
> 
> As I mentioned in another thread, I've always had a touch of OCD ever since I took a microbiology course in college (my first degree over 10 years ago.) Anyways I never touch door handles without pulling down long sleeves or using tissue. I don't touch public smooth or polished surfaces. I cough or sneeze into my elbow or into my hoodie flap.
> 
> ...


Would NOT surprise me a bit if Covid enters broken skin.
A Virus is an " Opportunist".
Wounds are an open door to cells for it to control.

I think i read somewhere that small cyst like areas and bumps the size of pimples are also a symtom.

It is Known to affect lungs & gastro intestinal in some.

It may depend on the Virus " port of entry" per each person.

Also Diabetes seems to be a prevalent factor in the worst cases. Out of all " pre existing" contributing factors.


----------



## Yas in (Dec 4, 2017)

Get well soon @Lissetti. You seem like a good person and we used to read your comments on up.net from across the pond.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> A quick reminder that the USA is pretty much the only country in the world that has this problem/concern for receiving health care.


Funny you say that...

My parents, now in their upper 70's, fully "retired" about 10 years ago. They spent quite a long time deciding where to live. Their first choice was Italy, and they even went there for 2 months to see how they would like it on a permanent basis. They absolutely loved it, but in the end decided to stay in the USA because of Italy's socialist health care system. They didn't feel like they would get the proper treatment if they got seriously ill. (Note: my mother worked in hospitals for 40+ years)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Funny you say that...
> 
> My parents, now in their upper 70's, fully "retired" about 10 years ago. They spent quite a long time deciding where to live. Their first choice was Italy, and they even went there for 2 months to see how they would like it on a permanent basis. They absolutely loved it, but in the end decided to stay in the USA because of Italy's socialist health care system. They didn't feel like they would get the proper treatment if they got seriously ill. (Note: my mother worked in hospitals for 40+ years)


We all KNOW what Healthcare the Elderly will get under " Government Healthcare" . . .


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

well looks like my half-brother in belgium caught it. said all he got was a headache and a slight fever. his kid caught it too.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Hi everyone. Thanks for your well wishes. I've been getting numerous PMs with concerns. Sorry for totally disappearing but as my fever climbed and my breathing became more and more shallow, I actually found it very difficult to read or type. I was only able to pop in every few hours for about 5 to 10 minutes at a time and read a few PMs to respond or like a couple of posts I came across. I see I have close to 1000 alerts, (wow I'm missing a lot :biggrin and I will go through them when I can. I've been very curious what's going on with the forum and miss you all, but I simply could only scan a couple posts in a threads at a time before I became dizzy and had to lay back down.
> 
> So I'm getting dizzy again now so I'm going to copy much of what I was communicating in PM with updates, as its takes forever to type.
> 
> ...


Cut to the chase, did you get medical weed free?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Cut to the chase, did you get medical weed free?


Sinsemilla KGB is an excellent expectorant.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Cut to the chase, did you get medical weed free?


As of today, I still don't even have enough breath to blow out a candle, and with a history of asthma, I cannot smoke anything. I have been getting lots of texts from our city's largest weed retailer "Uncle Ike's" as to how to make the most of our shut down time, but no, I have not indulged. Besides...that codeine laced prescription cough syrup the doctors gave me packs a pretty big punch. :biggrin:


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> As of today, I still don't even have enough breath to blow out a candle, and with a history of asthma, I cannot smoke anything. I have been getting lots of texts from our city's largest weed retailer "Uncle Ike's" as to how to make the most of our shut down time, but no, I have not indulged. Besides...that codeine laced prescription cough syrup the doctor's gave me packs a pretty big punch. :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 439393


Live in Seattle - check
Codeine cough syrup - check
Start a grunge band ....


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> As of today, I still don't even have enough breath to blow out a candle, and with a history of asthma, I cannot smoke anything. I have been getting lots of texts from our city's largest weed retailer "Uncle Ike's" as to how to make the most of our shut down time, but no, I have not indulged. Besides...that codeine laced prescription cough syrup the doctor's gave me packs a pretty big punch. :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 439393


Nice.
BOOGIE BADGER.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Rudy is doing his part to keep me in bed and off my gaming computer, by camping out overnight on my chair at my computer desk.










...and checking me to see if I'm still breathing ok (by standing on my chest..)


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Rudy is doing his part to keep me in bed and off my gaming computer, by camping out overnight on my chair at my computer desk.
> 
> View attachment 439399
> 
> ...


&#128525;


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Is that what a honey badger looks like while on codeine?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Jon77 said:


> Is that what a honey badger looks like while on codeine?


Well it makes my lungs stop hurting, which makes me happy.. &#128515;&#129441;


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Be sure to drink your Ovaltine!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Be sure to drink your Ovaltine!


Had to Google that but I think I vaguely remember it. Always was a Cereal kid though. :biggrin:


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Had to Google that but I think I vaguely remember it. Always was a Cereal kid though. :biggrin:


Yeah it's an old product. I just remember how disappointed Little Ralphie was to find that that was the message from Orphan Annie when he got his long-awaited decoder ring in the mail in "A Christmas Story".


----------



## DasÜberMama (Feb 15, 2020)

So sorry to heat this, get better quick! 💜


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

DasÜberMama said:


> So sorry to heat this, get better quick! &#128156;


Thank you. I'm finally starting to cross over the 50/50 chance of recovery I had. I'm able to sit up for longer periods of time, and can walk around the house some. I went outside and stood on the porch for a minute but got too dizzy so I came back in and sat back down. The sun is out a bit.

I'm off quarantine next Saturday but I'm still going to stay away from the public for another week. With my health I'm a high risk for catching it again if the scientists are wrong about having it once makes you immune. As before I holed up and I assumed everyone around me had it, when I finally do venture back to the store, I'm still wearing my mask, gloves and my clear glasses. I don't care who laughs.

(I had doctors and a pharmacist laugh at me prior for being paranoid and a hypochondriac. They all said I was too young and looked too healthy to be susceptible. ) Although what folks knew in late February compared to today is night and day. I think folks are taking things more seriously now. I would hope doctors aren't still telling young people it's not likely they can catch it.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Gald that recovery is on the upswing and there is a new update. I was just thinking about this so I visited UP.net


----------



## DasÜberMama (Feb 15, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> Thank you. I'm finally starting to cross over the 50/50 chance of recovery I had. I'm able to sit up for longer periods of time, and can walk around the house some. I went outside and stood on the porch for a minute but got too dizzy so I came back in and sat back down. The sun is out a bit.
> 
> I'm off quarantine next Saturday but I'm still going to stay away from the public for another week. With my health I'm a high risk for catching it again if the scientists are wrong about having it once makes you immune. As before I holed up and I assumed everyone around me had it, when I finally do venture back to the store, I'm still wearing my mask, gloves and my clear glasses. I don't care who laughs.
> 
> (I had doctors and a pharmacist laugh at me prior for being paranoid and a hypochondriac. They all said I was too young and looked too healthy to be susceptible. ) Although what folks knew in late February compared to today is night and day. I think folks are taking things more seriously now. I would hope doctors aren't still telling young people it's not likely they can catch it.


I don't fall for that "you're too young" thing. In NY and CT there have been deaths of young people without medical contraindications. You're a smart lil badger. Follow your instincts!


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> Rudy is doing his part to keep me in bed and off my gaming computer, by camping out overnight on my chair at my computer desk.
> 
> View attachment 439399
> 
> ...


❤ Such a cutie worry little cat .


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

DasÜberMama said:


> I don't fall for that "you're too young" thing. In NY and CT there have been deaths of young people without medical contraindications. You're a smart lil badger. Follow your instincts!


Thanks. My doctors got tired of me asking them questions every day on the phone or email. They simply say they don't know anything anymore and certainly nothing new right now. How, when, I contracted it, for certain is only speculative. Just stop badgering them ..... :biggrin:..... with questions they can't answer. Just continue to heal, continue to take my medications, monitor the CDCs website daily and even twice a day for new information, and yes...by all means, with my current immune system, avoid people at all costs.

CDC website:
https://www.cdc.gov/


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I only use the pinkie on opposite hand, open doors with elbows.


I hurt myself laughting at the thought of someone trying to open a car door with their elbow.

Took me a second to realize.



Lissetti said:


> Had to Google that but I think I vaguely remember it. Always was a Cereal kid though


Ouch. Can I be that old?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> Ouch. Can I be that old?


It was discontinued in 96 according to Wikipedia. So no, that's not old. :smiles:

I was certainly 11 years old when they stopped making it, I just simply didn't remember it because my parents never bought it, or that Carnation Instant Breakfast either.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> It was discontinued in 96 according to Wikipedia. So no, that's not old. :smiles:
> 
> I was certainly 11 years old when they stopped making it, I just simply didn't remember it because my parents never bought it, or that Carnation Instant Breakfast either.


My parents didnt buy it either, they loved me, only Nestle quick, pure goodness. None of those nasty so called "essential" vitamins & minerals.

Feel better!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

got a p said:


> well looks like my half-brother in belgium caught it. said all he got was a headache and a slight fever. his kid caught it too.


Tell him to hydrate up and lots of Vitamin C, and to try to not give it to the next person who very well may die from it


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Tell him to hydrate up and lots of Vitamin C, and to try to not give it to the next person who very well may die from it


I'm chewing 4000mg C gummies every day just because...


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Thanks. My doctors got tired of me asking them questions every day on the phone or email. They simply say they don't know anything anymore and certainly nothing new right now. How, when, I contracted it, for certain is only speculative. Just stop badgering them ..... :biggrin:..... with questions they can't answer. Just continue to heal, continue to take my medications, monitor the CDCs website daily and even twice a day for new information, and yes...by all means, with my current immune system, avoid people at all costs.
> 
> CDC website:
> https://www.cdc.gov/


Well you did work less than 1/2 mile from the initial epicenter of the disease in Washington. I'd wager that's how you caught it. That and your seepy co-worker spewing it all over the office.

I know exactly where and when I caught mine.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> Well you did work less than 1/2 mile from the initial epicenter of the disease in Washington. I'd wager that's how you caught it. That and your seepy co-worker spewing it all over the office.
> 
> I know exactly where and when I caught mine.


I never got within 500 feet and a sealed building from those old people, and never less than 15 feet from the media circus that was standing outside filming.

My seepy coworker is my guess, but many of my other coworkers caught his cold or whatever, and was fine in two weeks. That was 02/20/20 If I caught it from him, that means the coronavirus has a longer incubation period or you can be sick longer than they say, since I still have it, and the last time I was around my coworkers was 03/05/20. I won't be expected to be cleared from it after next Saturday April 4th.

I'm over the 50/50 survival mark, but I'm still in the grips of it.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I never got within 500 feet and a sealed building from those old people, and never less than 15 feet from the media circus that was standing outside filming.
> 
> My seepy coworker is my guess, but many of my other coworkers caught his cold or whatever, and was fine in two weeks. That was 02/20/20 If I caught it from him, that means the coronavirus has a longer incubation period or you can be sick longer than they say, since I still have it, and the last time I was around my coworkers was 03/05/20. I won't be expected to be cleared from it after next Saturday April 4th.
> 
> ...


I would never eat you like that!

Two weeks is a fair amount of time and the incubation period can be that long. That entire region was infected by workers and family visiting those elderly people. Gas pumps and that subway down the road, the trader Joes on the corner. Anywho, I am happy to hear you are getting better. Remember do not exert yourself once you start feeling better. Your muscles are very weakened and dehydrated no matter you best efforts. Save the chainsaw work for two months down the road.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> I never got within 500 feet and a sealed building from those old people, and never less than 15 feet from the media circus that was standing outside filming.
> 
> My seepy coworker is my guess, but many of my other coworkers caught his cold or whatever, and was fine in two weeks. That was 02/20/20 If I caught it from him, that means the coronavirus has a longer incubation period or you can be sick longer than they say, since I still have it, and the last time I was around my coworkers was 03/05/20. I won't be expected to be cleared from it after next Saturday April 4th.
> 
> ...


God only knows.

You could have picked something up at a local shop or store that a Nursing Home employee picked up then put down . . .

But

That plastic over stuff in your office. . .

THEY KNEW !


----------



## fraqtl (Aug 27, 2016)

Bloody hell. Hope you are doing better.

Any doctor who is prescribing antibiotics at this stage needs to lose their license.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

fraqtl said:


> Bloody hell. Hope you are doing better.
> 
> Any doctor who is prescribing antibiotics at this stage needs to lose their license.


Its to treat the Infections caused by Lung Damage & pneumonia.
It is Good procedure.

They can ONLY treat symtoms.

Not the Virus.

At this point.
Hopefully, they develop a Good Vaccine soon.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> I know exactly where and when I caught mine.


I did not know that you had COVID-19 as well. GET WELL SOON!

Now both of you:










BACK TO BED RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberPuppetGirl said:


> Lack of Appetite?
> That part is very scary and the fact that they really don't know the long term effects of CoVid19 and have been saying this in some circles, in my feeds.
> That once you get the serious symptoms it may be a life long struggle and you never fully recover.
> In addition, there have been many re infections that they are not telling the public about.
> ...


Lack of appetite is the only symptom I've had but I figured it was just because of the extra stress we're all going through right now.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

fraqtl said:


> Any doctor who is prescribing antibiotics at this stage needs to lose their license.


I had influenza type A earlier this month. My prescriptions were for Tamiflu and azithromycin.

That's because I had a secondary infection at the same time. I was coughing up green junk, a sign of the infection.

I'm still coughing up stuff regularly, but it's always clear or white now. And My temperature is normal instead of slightly under 103.

Anyone who tries to tell you that flu is nothing to worry about hasn't had a bad case of it. I got it from my Significant Other, who got it on a cruise. The S.O. had it easy. I sure didn't.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I had influenza type A earlier this month.
> 
> Anyone who tries to tell you that flu is nothing to worry about hasn't had a bad case of it. I got it from my Significant Other, who got it on a cruise.


Agreed. People who dismiss the flu and are freaking out about COVID-19 are as bad as Antivaxxers. We've gotten so soft as a society when it comes to major health risks.
INFLUENZA is a serious illness. COVID-19 is a serious illness. Small Pox and Measles are Serious Illnesses.

Herd Immunity goes a long way to keeping society going.

it is the lack of Herd Immunity that is forcing a global economic recession as an emergency measure to get past the inital wave of infection and not overwhelm our hospitals with a difficult to treat long-window novel pneumonia-inducing virus.

Stay at home.
DO NOT HOARD.
Donate your N95 Masks to health Care facilities. They need them way more than you do.
Stay Distanced more than 2 metres. (Social Distance determines Existence - particularly if you are over 80, young people social distancing is raising your chances to continue living.)
Wash Your GODDAMN Hands. OFTEN. And for 20 seconds in warm water.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Just think, Lissetti - when you are on your feet again, the experts claim that you are now immune. You can drive and be the only RS car on the road. 😁


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> Just think, Lissetti - when you are on your feet again, the experts claim that you are now immune. You can drive and be the only RS car on the road. &#128513;


Actually my doctor's exact words was that my rideshare days are over for now. Until that virus is eradicated from the earth or there's a vaccine. They said because they don't know for sure if having it once makes you immune, or if the virus mutates would I still be protected. The doctors says it will take some time before my lungs are healed enough to me resistant and they don't want me even catching a flu. I told them that my job is 30 miles from my house and it's nice if I can just turn on the app here and there to get paid to commute. They said too bad, get a fuel discount Visa, cuz it ain't happening for quite some time.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Wash Your GODDAMN Hands. OFTEN. And for 20 seconds in warm water.


And use soap. Every time.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Actually my doctor's exact words was that my rideshare days are over for now. Until that virus is eradicated from the earth or there's a vaccine. They said because they don't know for sure if having it once makes you immune, or if the virus mutates would I still be protected. The doctors says it will take some time before my lungs are healed enough to me resistant and they don't want me even catching a flu. I told them that my job is 30 miles from my house and it's nice if I can just turn on the app here and there to get paid to commute. They said too bad, get a fuel discount Visa, cuz it ain't happening for quite some time.


--------------------------
Damn - that is really discouraging. They ( medical experts) had hoped that it formed some type of immunity. But maybe fate has intervened in your RS driving career. I had heard that it causes a lot of lung damage. From coughing or fever or what ? 
Every lung infection leaves some type of damage to the internal lining, sometimes permanent and sometimes not. Hope your's will disappear real soon.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> --------------------------
> Damn - that is really discouraging. They ( medical experts) had hoped that it formed some type of immunity. But maybe fate has intervened in your RS driving career. I had heard that it causes a lot of lung damage. From coughing or fever or what ?
> Every lung infection leaves some type of damage to the internal lining, sometimes permanent and sometimes not. Hope your's will disappear real soon.


I have always been a part time driver. I entered rideshare when I went back to school as a student. Now I have a day job internship, but I did like that back up plan as an Ant. When I get better I'm going to polish off my CDL and see if I can be of any assistance on weekends, at least one day. I'm hearing the trucking industry is taking a hit with all the demand and they are desperate for help.

If I can help out in this crises why not? I'm sitting on a perfectly valid enhanced CDL-A with every endorsement and clean MVR. All I have to to is pass the DOT physical and of course get cleared by the doctors, which will be a while. But if the industry is still hurting by the time I'm fully healed, as I said I wouldn't mind bringing freight to help out. At the very least I'd make sure my CDL is up to speed.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Its to treat the Infections caused by Lung Damage & pneumonia.
> It is Good procedure.
> 
> They can ONLY treat symtoms.
> ...


------------------------------
It is , also, normal protocol to put a patient with a viral infection on an antibiotic.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> No I haven't received it, but with the amount of equipment they used on me, I wouldn't be surprised if its that amount or higher. I do have health insurance, also waiting to see if there's any "federal forgiveness" in this pandemic. Seattle was the epicenter. I feel that anyone who showed any signs of the ailment should have been tested very early on. They were not, they were only testing elderly and first responders. However had they made enough tests available to all, maybe more folks wouldn't have got sick/sicker.


I worked in hospitals for yeaus.
Ask for an "itemized bill".

That has to be reviewed by a human. It can reduce your bill to zero if you're insured, and subsequently reduce it if not.



Lissetti said:


> It was discontinued in 96 according to Wikipedia. So no, that's not old. :smiles:
> 
> I was certainly 11 years old when they stopped making it, I just simply didn't remember it because my parents never bought it, or that Carnation Instant Breakfast either.


It was nasty.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I worked in hospitals for yeaus.
> Ask for an "itemized bill".
> 
> That has to be reviewed by a human. It can reduce your bill to zero if you're insured, and subsequently reduce it if not.
> ...


Thank you i will. I'm waiting to see if they even charge as much, seeing as how Seattle is one of the epicenters. I do have insurance though, but thanks. :smiles:


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Thank you i will. I'm waiting to see if they even charge as much, seeing as how Seattle is one of the epicenters. I do have insurance though, but thanks. :smiles:


Tylenol is given to hospitals for $1/1000 tablets. It's advertising for J&J.

They change you $5 to $10/tab if you don't call them on it.

Review every line item.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Actually my doctor's exact words was that my rideshare days are over for now. Until that virus is eradicated from the earth or there's a vaccine. They said because they don't know for sure if having it once makes you immune, or if the virus mutates would I still be protected. The doctors says it will take some time before my lungs are healed enough to me resistant and they don't want me even catching a flu. I told them that my job is 30 miles from my house and it's nice if I can just turn on the app here and there to get paid to commute. They said too bad, get a fuel discount Visa, cuz it ain't happening for quite some time.


Stay safe. Follow doctor's orders.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Stay safe. Follow doctor's orders.


I will. I would only do this if the doctors said I could and I could pass all requirements of my DOT physical.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

What does it feel like to have the breathing issue? You said your lungs filled with fluid. What's that feel like exactly?

And by chance, did you lose your sense of taste and smell before you got really sick?


Lissetti said:


> Hi everyone. Thanks for your well wishes. I've been getting numerous PMs with concerns. Sorry for totally disappearing but as my fever climbed and my breathing became more and more shallow, I actually found it very difficult to read or type. I was only able to pop in every few hours for about 5 to 10 minutes at a time and read a few PMs to respond or like a couple of posts I came across. I see I have close to 1000 alerts, (wow I'm missing a lot :biggrin and I will go through them when I can. I've been very curious what's going on with the forum and miss you all, but I simply could only scan a couple posts in a threads at a time before I became dizzy and had to lay back down.
> 
> So I'm getting dizzy again now so I'm going to copy much of what I was communicating in PM with updates, as its takes forever to type.
> 
> ...


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> What does it feel like to have the breathing issue? You said your lungs filled with fluid. What's that feel like exactly?
> 
> And by chance, did you lose your sense of taste and smell before you got really sick?


She's already posted all that. Read the entire thread before you ask a very sick person to repeat herself.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Buck-a-mile said:


> She's already posted all that. Read the entire thread before you ask a very sick person to repeat herself.


It's ok, it's a lot of stuff to go through, he wants specifics I can give it to him. :smiles:



itendstonight said:


> What does it feel like to have the breathing issue? You said your lungs filled with fluid. What's that feel like exactly?
> 
> And by chance, did you lose your sense of taste and smell before you got really sick?


So I guess I lost my sense of smell and taste very early on. Probably one of the first symptoms but I wasn't aware of any connection to the coronavirus until much later when another member asked me if I experienced it. At the time I lost my sense of smell and taste, I had no other symptoms and was not even aware I was sick. So I would say it's the very first thing to experience.

The fluid in your lungs. This coronavirus is different from pneumonia which as everyone knows produces a very wet cough. This coronavirus, it feel like you went and got a weight disc from a barbell, and placed it on your upper chest. It's there always. You have to breathe with that weight. The cough only comes if you exert yourself. Like walking up stairs. There is no tickle in the back of your throat or urge to cough. The cough happens because your muscles in your chest spasm and push the air out, making you cough.

When you cough, nothing comes up, you only lose air, this causes your chest to spasm again and force more air out. This is the type of cough it is. After several gasps to try and refill your lungs with air, finally a real cough clears your airway some. And then it starts all over again.

You want to hear it? Its probably the best I can explain it. This is a recording of me with the Coronavirus dry cough. This is the cough that terrified my doctors.

There's no video, just tap the black square to start the playback.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/Rpkoa7fvBiT9MVud9


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

LOL you sound like a 1973 Honda civic trying to start on a cold morning.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> It's ok, it's a lot of stuff to go through, he wants specifics I can give it to him. :smiles:
> 
> So I guess I lost my sense of smell and taste very early on. Probably one of the first symptoms but I wasn't aware of any connection to the coronavirus until much later when another member asked me if I experienced it. At the time I lost my sense of smell and taste, I had no other symptoms and was not even aware I was sick. So I would say it's the very first thing to experience.
> 
> ...


Now you literally sound like a honey badger! Try not to bite off the next doctor's fingers that come near your teeth.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> It's ok, it's a lot of stuff to go through, he wants specifics I can give it to him. :smiles:
> 
> So I guess I lost my sense of smell and taste very early on. Probably one of the first symptoms but I wasn't aware of any connection to the coronavirus until much later when another member asked me if I experienced it. At the time I lost my sense of smell and taste, I had no other symptoms and was not even aware I was sick. So I would say it's the very first thing to experience.
> 
> ...


https://news.trust.org/item/20200331222223-j5t3m
*Loss of taste, smell key COVID-19 symptoms -British scientists' study*
by Reuters
Tuesday, 31 March 2020 23:01 GMT

LONDON, April 1 (Reuters) - Losing your sense of smell and taste may be the best way to tell if you have COVID-19, according to a study of data collected via a symptom tracker app developed by British scientists to help monitor the pandemic caused by the new coronavirus.

Almost 60% of patients who were subsequently confirmed as positive for COVID-19 had reported losing their sense of smell and taste, the data analysed by the researchers showed.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

goneubering said:


> https://news.trust.org/item/20200331222223-j5t3m
> *Loss of taste, smell key COVID-19 symptoms -British scientists' study*
> by Reuters
> Tuesday, 31 March 2020 23:01 GMT
> ...


Yeah I didn't make the connection. I was in the restroom with a coworker around February 20th and she sprayed a perfume I detest. I was all prepared for the stink-fest but it never happened. I never smelled it. I didn't question it, I was just very pleased. As for the lost of taste...well I had been eating Funions around that time, and I assumed the loss of taste was due to that. Those dang things scrape the hell out of my tongue.. &#128513;


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Yeah I didn't make the connection. I was in the restroom with a coworker around February 20th and she sprayed a perfume I detest. I was all prepared for the stink-fest but it never happened. I never smelled it. I didn't question it, I was just very pleased. As for the lost of taste...well I had been eating Funions around that time, and I assumed the loss of taste was due to that. Those dang things scrape the hell out of my tongue.. &#128513;


I think almost all of us wouldn't have made that connection.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

goneubering said:


> I think almost all of us wouldn't have made that connection.


No one knew anything but rumors on February 20th. Now, even a sniffle is suspect..


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> No one knew anything but rumors on February 20th. Now, even a sniffle is suspect..


I was at Home Depot the other day and a gal sneezed and I flinched! She was 30 feet away in the main aisle


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> I was at Home Depot the other day and a gal sneezed and I flinched! She was 30 feet away in the main aisle


If she didn't completely cover her sneeze properly, you were right to flinch. How far does a sneeze travel? A sneeze now in a crowd and people react like a gun went off.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I had influenza type A earlier this month. My prescriptions were for Tamiflu and azithromycin.
> 
> That's because I had a secondary infection at the same time. I was coughing up green junk, a sign of the infection.
> 
> ...





Lissetti said:


> It's ok, it's a lot of stuff to go through, he wants specifics I can give it to him. :smiles:
> 
> So I guess I lost my sense of smell and taste very early on. Probably one of the first symptoms but I wasn't aware of any connection to the coronavirus until much later when another member asked me if I experienced it. At the time I lost my sense of smell and taste, I had no other symptoms and was not even aware I was sick. So I would say it's the very first thing to experience.
> 
> ...


Gambino !

Hmmmmm . . .
Did you see THIS !?

They are now saying Corona Virus can travel airborne 27 Feet !


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> If she didn't completely cover her sneeze properly, you were right to flinch. How far does a sneeze travel? A sneeze now in a crowd and people react like a gun went off.


I was the opposite side of the Paint booth looking at stains. She was close enough it was loud and noticeable and no she didn't cover her mouth / nose.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> I was the opposite side of the Paint booth looking at stains. She was close enough it was loud and noticeable and no she didn't cover her mouth / nose.


And that.....is why this a pandemic. I remember about 4 weeks ago standing aside and watching people climbing all over one another in their panic buying. Coughing with open mouths but not covering anything.

Wouldn't want to lose your grip on that pack of toilet paper.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> And that.....is why this a pandemic. I remember about 4 weeks ago standing aside and watching people climbing all over one another in their panic buying. Coughing with open mouths but not covering anything.
> 
> Wouldn't want to lose your grip on that pack of toilet paper.


And the TP won't save anyone, anyway. Seriously. It won't.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> And that.....is why this a pandemic. I remember about 4 weeks ago standing aside and watching people climbing all over one another in their panic buying. Coughing with open mouths but not covering anything.
> 
> Wouldn't want to lose your grip on that pack of toilet paper.


It's kinda funny, but when I am out ( which is once a week) I am walking around HD or Fred Myers like I am walking through the ghetto after dark. Watching everybody, looking ahead around corners, walking by aisles with people to get to the other side, etc. Hyper aware of what the people around me are doing.

Meanwhile I am sitting up here at my mountain home painting and staining and welding and gardening. Wanna come up and help?

When you feel better of course. Speaking of, you getting better lung function yet?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> It's kinda funny, but when I am out ( which is once a week) I am walking around HD or Fred Myers like I am walking through the ghetto after dark. Watching everybody, looking ahead around corners, walking by aisles with people to get to the other side, etc. Hyper aware of what the people around me are doing.
> 
> Meanwhile I am sitting up here at my mountain home painting and staining and welding and gardening. Wanna come up and help?
> 
> When you feel better of course. Speaking of, you getting better lung function yet?


I've always been a social avoider, meaning I don't let strangers get too close to me (probably a New York thing) but the last few times I went to the store almost a month ago, I was wearing a mask and gloves so I *wouldn't* catch it.

I'm sure they are going to find out later on that there's more ways to catch this thing than we think. They really know nothing even now and every day the media is releasing new speculations. It's just good for everybody to be careful around other people and think about everything you touch *after* you remove the gloves.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

So I am also cardio training for my ascent of Denali this fall and trying to get in that kind of shape. I am still having problems with my left lung. Have been ever since I got over Covid 19 and it doesn't seem to be getting better. Making an Apt with my GP when they start seeing people again. Until then I am going to continue my lung exercises. As you get better really try to push your lungs.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> So I am also cardio training for my ascent of Denali this fall and trying to get in that kind of shape. I am still having problems with my left lung. Have been ever since I got over Covid 19 and it doesn't seem to be getting better. Making an Apt with my GP when they start seeing people again. Until then I am gong to continue my lung exercises. As you get better really try to push your lungs.


Lung infections take longer than a few weeks to heal. There's scarring that happens with most pneumonias. Coronavirus is a serious lung infection even without the pneumonia. I wouldn't be looking at full capacity til late summer. I had pneumonia before (by itself, no coronavirus) and it took 7 months before my lungs fully recovered.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> And the TP won't save anyone, anyway. Seriously. It won't.


I strongly disagree. There must be a point where if you wrap the TP continuously around your entire head, adding layer after layer, that at some point you would be filtering out the virus.

In fact, I can think of a person or two I'd like to try that out on.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

I found myself tearing up a little while reading your original account. Also, your bio about reading....similar beginning for me.

My mother read Raggedy Ann & Andy and other books to me at bedtime. I couldn't WAIT to learn to read. Luckily at that time Chicago schools taught the phonics method so I can read just about any word--and sometimes figure its meaning. I visited a mobile library (Bookmobile) when I was in perhaps 2nd grade, reading about birds, fish, insects around the world, and the world's first successful heart surgeon. Around 4th grade I discovered (Marvel) comic books and they (plus science fiction) took over most of my education. We moved from the City to the suburbs and at school, they seemed to be reading kindergarten level and I was probably at college level. However, in math, they were so far beyond what I knew, I never caught on, never caught up, I just caught flak.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> And the TP won't save anyone, anyway. Seriously. It won't.


It's funny, when we bought our latest house 15 yrs ago it came with a bidet. Never used it once. But if the tp run out....


----------



## tcaud (Jul 28, 2017)

*@Lissetti thank you for describing your experiences. Lets us know what to expect/look out for.*


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Halfmybrain said:


> I found myself tearing up a little while reading your original account. Also, your bio about reading....similar beginning for me.


Thank you, I'm feeling a bit better. Some days I'm feeling great, and then somedays I have setbacks to remind me that I'm still very sick.

"B-B-But the sun is out. Can't I just go out in my garden?" &#128515;

(Coronavirus) "NO!" :i'm mad:

:frown:



Halfmybrain said:


> My mother read Raggedy Ann & Andy and other books to me at bedtime. I couldn't WAIT to learn to read. Luckily at that time Chicago schools taught the phonics method so I can read just about any word--and sometimes figure its meaning. I visited a mobile library (Bookmobile) when I was in perhaps 2nd grade, reading about birds, fish, insects around the world, and the world's first successful heart surgeon. Around 4th grade I discovered (Marvel) comic books and they (plus science fiction) took over most of my education. We moved from the City to the suburbs and at school, they seemed to be reading kindergarten level and I was probably at college level. However, in math, they were so far beyond what I knew, I never caught on, never caught up, I just caught flak.


Yes that's exactly how I learned too, the phonics method. I remember when I was around age 6 I wanted to check out the book Where the Red Fern Grows. It had become a classic and I wanted to read it for myself. When I put the book on the desk the librarian told me she was not going to let me check that book out because it was too old for me, that I would not even be able to read the text because the words were too big, and that the children's illustrated books were over there (pointing.)

Now I had just read Alex Haley's Roots, but I was also still just a six year old, so I threw a screaming tantrum right there in the library. The librarian shoved the book back at me and told me if I could prove I could read the book, then I could check it out. The whole library was watching. I picked up that book and began reading it aloud effortlessly. The librarian gasped, the people clapped, the kids cheered and the grumpy librarian let me check out my book. :biggrin:


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Thank you, I'm feeling a bit better. Some days I'm feeling great, and then somedays I have setbacks to remind me that I'm still very sick.
> 
> "B-B-But the sun is out. Can't I just go out in my garden?" &#128515;
> 
> ...


Check this out...

https://www.cbs8.com/article/news/h...rnia/509-4a895be1-80f6-46b0-8812-e2d49d20bebf


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Check this out...
> 
> https://www.cbs8.com/article/news/h...rnia/509-4a895be1-80f6-46b0-8812-e2d49d20bebf


Wow. Well I hope this works. In Seattle they are using healthy volunteers to test a vaccine on.

https://www.sciencemag.org/news/202...makers-take-their-first-shots-new-coronavirus


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Check this out...
> 
> https://www.cbs8.com/article/news/h...rnia/509-4a895be1-80f6-46b0-8812-e2d49d20bebf


That's great!! I think we'll learn how to control this monster and get back to life as normal by next year.

Yes. I'm an optimist.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Hydroxychloroquine is also producing results treating the Covid-19 virus.

Dr. Stephen Smith: No person has received five days or more of the hydroxychoroquine-azithro combination has been intibated. The chance of that occurring by chance according to my sons Elan and Hunter who did some stats for me are .000 something. It's ridiculously low. It's ridiculously low however you look at it. We were looking at selection bias in this situation. But I cannot think of a reason why. If all else is equal why people that received 5 days or more or even four days or more of this hydroxychloroquine-azithro regimen wouldn't get intibated&#8230; It's a game-changer. An absolute game-changer. I think this data goes to really support the French data&#8230;


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Lung infections take longer than a few weeks to heal. There's scarring that happens with most pneumonias. Coronavirus is a serious lung infection even without the pneumonia. I wouldn't be looking at full capacity til late summer. I had pneumonia before (by itself, no coronavirus) and it took 7 months before my lungs fully recovered.


Yes. I had a bad problem once (years ago), and had a partially collapsed lung. After the actual problem was over, it took a LONG time to get back to normal.



Lissetti said:


> As of today, I still don't even have enough breath to blow out a candle, and with a history of asthma, I cannot smoke anything. I have been getting lots of texts from our city's largest weed retailer "Uncle Ike's" as to how to make the most of our shut down time, but no, I have not indulged. Besides...that codeine laced prescription cough syrup the doctors gave me packs a pretty big punch. :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 439393


I've been getting plenty of txts from the weed shop near me. lol They actually have a drive-thru (drive-thru only at this time). Only in WA... we got drive-thu weed stores, that are still allowed to be open when half the state isn't. Ahhhh... it's part of why I love this state.



Amos69 said:


> I would never eat you like that!
> 
> Two weeks is a fair amount of time and the incubation period can be that long. That entire region was infected by workers and family visiting those elderly people. Gas pumps and that subway down the road, the trader Joes on the corner. Anywho, I am happy to hear you are getting better. Remember do not exert yourself once you start feeling better. Your muscles are very weakened and dehydrated no matter you best efforts. Save the chainsaw work for two months down the road.


Yeah, that's what I was thinking. I drove up in that area right around the 1st of March, and it was the only time I started noticing a lot of sick people (Down this way, there are a lot of unemployed people, but haven't even run accross someone with a sniffle). Last I drove up that way was far too long ago, and I am still fine, so thankfully I don't think I got anything from it. Down by me there are only a couple cases and no deaths. I'm about 15-20 miles from anywhere that has more than 2-10 cases total. Only time I leave the area is to do some work, but am working on unemployment so I can just step back from this whole thing for a bit.



Lissetti said:


> Wow. Well I hope this works. In Seattle they are using healthy volunteers to test a vaccine on.
> 
> https://www.sciencemag.org/news/202...makers-take-their-first-shots-new-coronavirus


There is also another bit of VERY good news. It is starting to be suspected that the antibodies of recovered patients makes someone have very strong immunity to getting it in the future. There is a test being worked on... I believe it was in South Korea, that can test with a finger prick if someone has the anti-bodies in their system, which will give a new metric that's just as important as current cases... people who may have already had it, and recovered, and have the antibodies to have a pretty decent immunity to it. It may shorten this whole economic shutdown business, as well as save lives.

Oh... and... further good news... WA is really falling off the curve compared to a lot of the rest of the country (to a lesser extent so is Cali and Ore doesn't look all that bad yet at all)... Must be all the weed we have on the west coast (kidding). NY and NJ are the ones that are scary.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

K-pax said:


> Yes. I had a bad problem once (years ago), and had a partially collapsed lung. After the actual problem was over, it took a LONG time to get back to normal.
> 
> 
> I've been getting plenty of txts from the weed shop near me. lol They actually have a drive-thru (drive-thru only at this time). Only in WA... we got drive-thu weed stores, that are still allowed to be open when half the state isn't. Ahhhh... it's part of why I love this state.
> ...


And Florida , Louisiana. They are both getting hammered right now.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

K-pax said:


> Yes. I had a bad problem once (years ago), and had a partially collapsed lung. After the actual problem was over, it took a LONG time to get back to normal.
> 
> 
> I've been getting plenty of txts from the weed shop near me. lol They actually have a drive-thru (drive-thru only at this time). Only in WA... we got drive-thu weed stores, that are still allowed to be open when half the state isn't. Ahhhh... it's part of why I love this state.
> ...


Smoked weed for the first time in awhile last week. Amazing, I can hear my cats...

"Where haff u bin, Jiant?"


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> No I haven't received it, but with the amount of equipment they used on me, I wouldn't be surprised if its that amount or higher. I do have health insurance, also waiting to see if there's any "federal forgiveness" in this pandemic. Seattle was the epicenter. I feel that anyone who showed any signs of the ailment should have been tested very early on. They were not, they were only testing elderly and first responders. However had they made enough tests available to all, maybe more folks wouldn't have got sick/sicker.





Lissetti said:


> I never got within 500 feet and a sealed building from those old people, and never less than 15 feet from the media circus that was standing outside filming.
> 
> My seepy coworker is my guess, but many of my other coworkers caught his cold or whatever, and was fine in two weeks. That was 02/20/20 If I caught it from him, that means the coronavirus has a longer incubation period or you can be sick longer than they say, since I still have it, and the last time I was around my coworkers was 03/05/20. I won't be expected to be cleared from it after next Saturday April 4th.
> 
> ...


2 weeks max for most people. Up to 8 weeks for serious cases. Lissetti you just was really sick girl ☹


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Thank you, I'm feeling a bit better. Some days I'm feeling great, and then somedays I have setbacks to remind me that I'm still very sick.
> 
> "B-B-But the sun is out. Can't I just go out in my garden?" &#128515;
> 
> ...


I'm a huge proponent of getting fresh air and sunlight, to STAY healthy or to GET healthy. Nothing like a Governor almost (but not quite) forbidding getting fresh air to inspire me to my first regimented exercise in a while. Walking 3-4 miles daily an today rode my bike 4 miles. I tend to bike just before sunrise, if I get home in time--traffic is sooooo light. But today, traffic was also soooooo light! (Less cars on the road than there were people on the hiking path yesterday).

I understand hiking and biking are beyond you at the moment, but are you able to crawl out to that garden and collapse for a while? Maybe like Chicagoland, there are not a lot of flying bugs yet. Last thing you need is to contract West Nile Virus. 

= = = =

"Yes I'm old enough to read that.
(Throws tantrum, disturbs everyone on the floor)
Glad he or she gave you a chance.
Roots? Yow.

When I was in junior high school lots of boys were reading the Hobbit stories. I never liked fantasy, just sci fi so I didn't. When the movies came out, in my forties, I gave it a shot. After about 5 pages describing the shrubbery in the shire, I closed the book. Hard pass.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Hydroxychloroquine is also producing results treating the Covid-19 virus.
> 
> Dr. Stephen Smith: No person has received five days or more of the hydroxychoroquine-azithro combination has been intibated. The chance of that occurring by chance according to my sons Elan and Hunter who did some stats for me are .000 something. It's ridiculously low. It's ridiculously low however you look at it. We were looking at selection bias in this situation. But I cannot think of a reason why. If all else is equal why people that received 5 days or more or even four days or more of this hydroxychloroquine-azithro regimen wouldn't get intibated&#8230; It's a game-changer. An absolute game-changer. I think this data goes to really support the French data&#8230;


https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2020/apr/2/hydroxychloroquine-rated-most-effective-therapy-do/


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Halfmybrain said:


> I'm a huge proponent of getting fresh air and sunlight, to STAY healthy or to GET healthy. Nothing like a Governor almost (but not quite) forbidding getting fresh air to inspire me to my first regimented exercise in a while. Walking 3-4 miles daily an today rode my bike 4 miles. I tend to bike just before sunrise, if I get home in time--traffic is sooooo light. But today, traffic was also soooooo light! (Less cars on the road than there were people on the hiking path yesterday).
> 
> I understand hiking and biking are beyond you at the moment, but are you able to crawl out to that garden and collapse for a while? Maybe like Chicagoland, there are not a lot of flying bugs yet. Last thing you need is to contract West Nile Virus.
> 
> ...


I keep stepping outside, but we are still cooler than normal. The sun is out but when I breathe in the cold air, it causes immediate coughing and wheezing. This weekend its supposed to be 60 degrees. I'm going to try it again. My friend is coming over (staying away from me but he had it and got over it in early March anyways) and he's going to plant my cool weather crops for me and get the ground ready for the warm weather crops. It's already two weeks late but that won't be too big of a deal I'll sit at the patio table and watch.



Halfmybrain said:


> "Yes I'm old enough to read that.
> (Throws tantrum, disturbs everyone on the floor)
> Glad he or she gave you a chance.
> Roots? Yow.
> ...


&#128513;

Yes, the tantrum is why she gave me a second chance. I threw a tantrum in the library. I read Roots because my mom had rented it, but I was not allowed to watch it. Which infuriated me. My friend told me her mom had the book on her bookshelf and she would sneak it to me, which she did. Had my mom not told me I was too young for a movie like that, I would have had no interest in reading the book. That's pretty much been my literary M.O. since I was 3. If an adult feels I'm too young for the subject matter, then that makes me even more determined to access it. Of course that bit me in the ass a few times. My mom gave in and let me watch Jaws when I was 4. To this day I can't swim and have a terror of water. I'm not afraid of sharks, just the water. Oh yeah when she gave in to my tantrum at age 6 to watch Salem's Lot.....that didn't work out so well for my sleeping habits the next 2 years either.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I keep stepping outside, but we are still cooler than normal. The sun is out but when I breathe in the cold air, it causes immediate coughing and wheezing. This weekend its supposed to be 60 degrees. I'm going to try it again. My friend is coming over (staying away from me but he had it and got over it in early March anyways) and he's going to plant my cool weather crops for me and get the ground ready for the warm weather crops. It's already two weeks late but that won't be too big of a deal I'll sit at the patio table and watch.
> 
> 
> &#128513;
> ...


We went to different schools together.
When I was 2, Mom told me
"Don't touch the stove...."

Guess what I did..


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Smoked weed for the first time in awhile last week. Amazing, I can hear my cats...
> 
> "Where haff u bin, Jiant?"
> 
> View attachment 441670


My cat just rolled around in his kitty weed. He really loves his drug dealer right now. Purring and being all touchy feely. He's a very large breed and kind of wild so it's hillarious when he gets this way.



Halfmybrain said:


> I'm a huge proponent of getting fresh air and sunlight, to STAY healthy or to GET healthy. Nothing like a Governor almost (but not quite) forbidding getting fresh air to inspire me to my first regimented exercise in a while. Walking 3-4 miles daily an today rode my bike 4 miles. I tend to bike just before sunrise, if I get home in time--traffic is sooooo light. But today, traffic was also soooooo light! (Less cars on the road than there were people on the hiking path yesterday).
> 
> I understand hiking and biking are beyond you at the moment, but are you able to crawl out to that garden and collapse for a while? Maybe like Chicagoland, there are not a lot of flying bugs yet. Last thing you need is to contract West Nile Virus.
> 
> ...


We don't have sun here.

48-50 and raining almost every day since the fall... with very little break. Once in a while, we get a mostly cloudy, or overcast... but pretty much just rain.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> 2 weeks max for most people. Up to 8 weeks for serious cases. Lissetti you just was really sick girl ☹


Yep it seems to be hanging in here. It likes me and doesn't want to leave. The pneumonia seems to be dissipating, due to the antibiotics I'll bet but the Coronavirus has decided it likes me for a host I guess.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Yep it seems to be hanging in here. It likes me and doesn't want to leave. The pneumonia seems to be dissipating, due to the antibiotics I'll bet but the Coronavirus has decided it likes me for a host I guess.


Ask your Dr.'s about pneumonia vaccinations after youre done with all this Covid.

And you will possibly need to take Extra precautions for a few years.

Be SURE to get briefed on EVERYTHING !


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Ask your Dr.'s about pneumonia vaccinations after youre done with all this Covid.
> 
> And you will possibly need to take Extra precautions for a few years.
> 
> Be SURE to get briefed on EVERYTHING !


Yeah they already told me that this next fall and winter, I need to avoid people and definitely get any and all flu, pneumonia and a Covid-19 vaccine too if it's available.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Yeah they already told me that this next fall and winter, I need to avoid people and definitely get any and all flu, pneumonia and a Covid-19 vaccine too if it's available.


YUP.
DONT WANT TO GO THROUGH PNEUMONIA . . . AGAIN !


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Yeah they already told me that this next fall and winter, I need to avoid people and definitely get any and all flu, pneumonia and a Covid-19 vaccine too if it's available.


That's incredible lissetti 
I'm speechless

I just saw this whole thread


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> That's incredible lissetti
> I'm speechless
> 
> I just saw this whole thread


Yeah it's out there, folks have to be very careful they don't catch it. Stay safe @GreatWhiteHope. :smiles: It's hit or miss who gets hit hard.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

goneubering said:


> https://news.trust.org/item/20200331222223-j5t3m
> *Loss of taste, smell key COVID-19 symptoms -British scientists' study*
> by Reuters
> Tuesday, 31 March 2020 23:01 GMT
> ...


Sounds like I got the coronavirus back in December then



Wolfgang Faust said:


> I'm chewing 4000mg C gummies every day just because...


No worries gramps

coronavirus is a Democrat


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> I was the opposite side of the Paint booth looking at stains. She was close enough it was loud and noticeable and no she didn't cover her mouth / nose.


Did you yell "COVER YOUR MOUTH!!" at her?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

My family is so annoying. They really don't get the severity of this virus because it just didn't hit them that hard. I wake up today and there's a note on my apartment door (large separate area of the house) of a grocery list they want me to pick up from the store today. So either they screwed up the day when I'm off quarantine or they don't care since they know I would wear a mask and gloves anyways. It doesn't matter when I'm off quarantine. I still have the symptoms. I should not and will not go around people when I obviously still have it, released from quarantine or not.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> I was at Home Depot the other day and a gal sneezed and I flinched! She was 30 feet away in the main aisle


feel better, did not know you have the virus as well . Take care of yourself


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> My family is so annoying. They really don't get the severity of this virus because it just didn't hit them that hard. I wake up today and there's a note on my apartment door (large separate area of the house) of a grocery list they want me to pick up from the store today. So either they screwed up the day when I'm off quarantine or they don't care since they know I would wear a mask and gloves anyways. It doesn't matter when I'm off quarantine. I still have the symptoms. I should not and will not go around people when I obviously still have it, released from quarantine or not.


If the family of someone who has obviously been extremely ill with this (so sick, in fact, that hospitalization was required at one point) can't "get it", I guess it's hopeless to expect that the average American is going to "get it" or even care until it literally "hits home" -- and maybe not even then, as this post illustrates. This does not bode well.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> If the family of someone who has obviously been extremely ill with this (so sick, in fact, that hospitalization was required at one point) can't "get it", I guess it's hopeless to expect that the average American is going to "get it" or even care until it literally "hits home" -- and maybe not even then, as this post illustrates. This does not bode well.


They are convinced it's my previous asthma and the pneumonia being the factor with how severe I got sick. Anyhow they got sick for a couple of weeks and got past it. They feel they are immune now from having had it, and possibly they think I'm immune too, and I am only being still plagued by the pneumonia, not the virus. I've had pneumonia before, this is very different. Yes I still have pneumonia, but the virus is still there in my body too, I'm certain.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Yeah they already told me that this next fall and winter, I need to avoid people and definitely get any and all flu, pneumonia and a Covid-19 vaccine too if it's available.


You might also want to evade the guy who did the multiple sneeze strikes.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> They are convinced it's my previous asthma and the pneumonia being the factor with how severe I got sick. Anyhow they got sick for a couple of weeks and got past it. They feel they are immune now from having had it, and possibly they think I'm immune too, and I am only being still plagued by the pneumonia, not the virus. I've had pneumonia before, this is very different. Yes I still have pneumonia, but the virus is still there in my body too, I'm certain.


Of course, I've read the earlier post about how you were sitting next to someone who was obviously very sick and spewing the virus for days; your level of exposure was probably very, very high.

No one knows yet how important the level of exposure is in determining how sick someone might get. It would be impossible to have good data on this just yet. While pre-existing conditions are obviously a factor in making someone highly susceptible, it's certainly possible that members of your family simply didn't receive anywhere near the level of exposure that you did, and that is why they weren't nearly as sick. This may also explain why so many people test positive for exposure who appear to have little to no symptomatology: they may have only received "trace" exposure, and were therefore able to successfully fight it off because it was only a low "dose". Whether they are now "immune" is another question: if there are distinct strains, they might not be immune to both, and if it mutates further, there might be no immunity to the new strain.

I continue to be astonished at the number of people who are either determined to minimize this or are outright denying the whole thing as a hoax, but the evidence that this is a crisis is perfectly obvious. This is almost certain to get a whole lot worse before it gets better.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Yeah they already told me that this next fall and winter, I need to avoid people and definitely get any and all flu, pneumonia and a Covid-19 vaccine too if it's available.


You need to get on Amazon and order up some of those better looking masks. They make all types and while now they are hard to come by, I would wager we will see much more variety in masks offered and of course more people wearing them in public.



The queen &#128120; said:


> feel better, did not know you have the virus as well . Take care of yourself


I am for the most part better now, and have been for 6 weeks. We caught it early on, I know exactly when and where I was exposed and the pathology of this virus bears it out. We never got tested because there were no tests to take, but the symptoms were Covid, and I am still working on some issues with my left lung, which also is representative of the effects of this disease.

Each of us were heavily symptomatic for 4-5 days and then it moved on, but not completely. The physical drain held over for a week more. I decided to go out and vacuum out my RS rig on day 7 form me. A couple of days after I felt like shot and was recovering. Thought such light work would be easy.

HA, I F ucked my back muscles up something good just vacuuming out an SUV. Took another ten days before I could move regularly again.

Take it easy Lissetti and do not stress your body out ( No twerking) till you really feel like this is behind you.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> wake up today and there's a note on my apartment door (large separate area of the house) of a grocery list they want me to pick up from the store today.


There is only one correct response to that note.

Return the note with the following words added: "F*** off!"


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> There is only one correct response to that note.
> 
> Return the note with the following words added: "F*** off!"


No kidding.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Lissetti please don't go out ❤ you really need to rest. :frown: Your family obviously is just used to their honey badger being tough so they don't understand. You really need to just tell them you're too weak to go still. The sooner you recover now the better for your long term prognosis.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

mbd said:


> You might also want to evade the guy who did the multiple sneeze strikes.


He ought to be prosecuted!!


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

goneubering said:


> He ought to be prosecuted!! :frown:


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Any of the GoGo Gittmee s' named Frank?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> Lissetti please don't go out ❤ you really need to rest. :frown: Your family obviously is just used to their honey badger being tough so they don't understand. You really need to just tell them you're too weak to go still. The sooner you recover now the better for your long term prognosis.


No I'm definitely not going out. They tried to convince me I'd be okay if I just stayed away from people and wore all my protective gear. I don't have the ability to speak right now so I texted my response to their request, of which I can't post here...:biggrin:

But it went something like this:


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> View attachment 442349


They are just in that mind frame of, they caught it, it was like a nasty flu for about a week, and now they are fine. I told them they are probably carriers since they *are still around me. *

The scientists really don't know crap about this virus. Who says they even had the same strain as me?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> No I'm definitely not going out. They tried to convince me I'd be okay if I just stayed away from people and wore all my protective gear. I don't have the ability to speak right now so I texted my response to their request, of which I can't post here...:biggrin:
> 
> But it went something like this:
> View attachment 442346


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> They are just in that mind frame of, they caught it, it was like a nasty flu for about a week, and now they are fine.


Obviously their thinking is that they had it, and they know all about it now. They're experts, at least in their own minds.

Unlike you, who might still be in the hospital if they didn't have such a shortage of beds. :O


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Hi everyone. Thanks for your well wishes. I've been getting numerous PMs with concerns. Sorry for totally disappearing but as my fever climbed and my breathing became more and more shallow, I actually found it very difficult to read or type. I was only able to pop in every few hours for about 5 to 10 minutes at a time and read a few PMs to respond or like a couple of posts I came across. I see I have close to 1000 alerts, (wow I'm missing a lot :biggrin and I will go through them when I can. I've been very curious what's going on with the forum and miss you all, but I simply could only scan a couple posts in a threads at a time before I became dizzy and had to lay back down.
> 
> So I'm getting dizzy again now so I'm going to copy much of what I was communicating in PM with updates, as its takes forever to type.
> 
> ...


"
Below is some very solid advice from my cousin who's is a retired respiratory therapist. Please read!!!
Good information from a respiratory therapist ( Copied / Shared ):
CORONA Common Sense
Since they are calling on Respiratory Therapist to help fight the Coronavirus, and I am a retired one, too old to work in a hospital setting, I'm going to share some common sense wisdom with those that have the virus and are trying to stay home. If my advice is followed as given, you will improve your chances of not ending up in the hospital on a ventilator. This applies to the otherwise generally healthy population, so use discretion.
1. Only high temperatures kill a virus, so let your fever run high. Tylenol will bring your fever down allowing the virus to live longer. They are saying that Ibuprofen, Advil, Aleve, Motrin, etc. will actually exacerbate the virus. Use common sense and don't let a fever go over 103 or 104, if you got the guts. If it gets higher than that, take your Tylenol, not Ibuprofen or Advil ( or any type of anti-inflammatory drugs ) to keep it regulated. It helps to keep your house warm and cover up with blankets so your body does not have to work so hard to generate the heat. It usually takes about 3 days of this to break the fever.
2. The body is going to dehydrate with the elevated temperature, so you must rehydrate yourself regulaly, whether you like it or not. Gatorade with real sugar, or pedialyte with real sugar for kids works well. Why the sugar? Sugar will give your body back the energy it is using up to create the fever. The electrolytes and fluid you are losing will also be replenished by the Gatorade. If you don't do this and end up in the hospital they will start an IV and give you D5W ( sugar water ) and normal saline to replenish electrolytes. Gatorade is much cheaper, pain free, and comes in an assortment of flavors.
3. You must keep your lungs moist. This is best done by taking long steamy showers on a regular basis. If you're wheezing or congested, use a real minty toothpaste and brush your teeth while taking the steamy shower and deep breaths through your mouth. This will provide some bronchial dialation and help loosen the phlegm. Force yourself to cough into a wet wash cloth pressed firmly over your mouth and nose, which will cause greater pressure in your lungs forcing them to expand more and break loose more of the congestion.
4. Eat healthy and regularly. You've got to keep your strength up.
5. Once the fever breaks, start moving around to get the body back in shape and blood circulating.
6. Deep breathe on a regular basis, even when it hurts. If you don't, it becomes easy to develope pneumonia. Pursed lip breathing really helps. That's breathing in deep and slow, then exhaling through tight lips as if you're blowing out a candle. Blow until you have completely emptied your lungs and you will be able to breathe in an even deeper breath. This helps keep lungs expanded as well as increase your oxygen level.
7. Remember that every medication you take is merely relieving the symptoms, not making you well.
8. If you're still not improving, then go to the ER.
I've been doing these things for myself and my family for over 40 years and it has kept us out of the hospital. All are healthy and still living today.
Thank you for sharing this information. We have got to help one another right now.
Copy and paste."


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

melusine3 said:


> "
> Below is some very solid advice from my cousin who's is a retired respiratory therapist. Please read!!!
> Good information from a respiratory therapist ( Copied / Shared ):
> CORONA Common Sense
> ...


Thank you. I have not taken any ibuprofen but I have taken a bit of tylenol. Not for anything but that cursed Coronavirus headache that comes and goes every few days. I am naturally warm right now because I have a fever and I do have pneumonia. Because of that, trying to walk around my large property nearly drops me and I have to go back to my bed. Tomorrow it's going to be 60 degrees and the sun is out. I'm going to give it another shot at being outside in my yard.

Today my cousin brought me my favorite juice, Bolthouse Farms Berry Boost.










For some reason drinking it was a bad idea. I don't know why, but I instantly felt a burning in my stomach followed by wanting to vomit it all back up. Well, this juice is not cheap, so I kept it down. Felt exhausted immediately and had to sit down for almost 30 minutes as it digested. It's just juice..I don't get it...

Still queasy with an angry stomach.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Yep it seems to be hanging in here. It likes me and doesn't want to leave. The pneumonia seems to be dissipating, due to the antibiotics I'll bet but the Coronavirus has decided it likes me for a host I guess.


I can't really blame it. Found a good home and ain't wanting to leave!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> I can't really blame it. Found a good home and ain't wanting to leave! :frown:


It likes my prior history of asthma. Plus it's seasonal allergy time too. My nose has been running all day.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> It likes my prior history of asthma. Plus it's seasonal allergy time too. My nose has been running all day.


Any of your coworkers still out of action? I'm sure you're hoping the guy that gave it to you suffered equally. (Not enough to die, obviously)


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

OldBay said:


> Any of your coworkers still out of action? I'm sure you're hoping the guy that gave it to you suffered equally.


Well there's no proof he was carrying the coronavirus, but he certainly infected a lot of people with a "Bad Flu" back then. Remember back then you had to be an elderly person to get a Coronavirus test. No one can prove what that "Bad Flu" was. Now everyone can get tested but of course most are recovered now. We've been working from home for 4 weeks now so my coworkers who currently have it, and have tested positive, most likely didn't catch it from the job.

As for the guy who was coughing all over the office, and started everyone getting sick, was fired. Sucks for him if he got sicker with his health insurance now ending.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> My family is so annoying. They really don't get the severity of this virus because it just didn't hit them that hard. I wake up today and there's a note on my apartment door (large separate area of the house) of a grocery list they want me to pick up from the store today. So either they screwed up the day when I'm off quarantine or they don't care since they know I would wear a mask and gloves anyways. It doesn't matter when I'm off quarantine. I still have the symptoms. I should not and will not go around people when I obviously still have it, released from quarantine or not.


Are we related? Sounds like something my family would do


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> Are we related? Sounds like something my family would do


Well let's see..

So today they tried again. See the older women I live with have bad knees and don't drive so that's why they keep trying to get me to take them to the store. My cousin has a car, but his car needs a radiator. So I own two running cars that are sitting while I'm laid up. So my cousin gets the idea that he should take one of my cars. -o:

So I'm thinking do I really want to risk my only Ant car with my cousin driving it? But then I see, no...he's not eyeing my Toyota Corolla. He's eyeing my GTI. My candy apple red, lowered, turbocharged, sport rimmed, leather seat having, 5 speed manual transmission GTI.

Heeeeeeeell No! No one but me has drove that car since i dropped another engine and turbo in the car. Plus, I know my cousin. He gets in my GTI and he won't go to the Kroger 3 miles away. He'll go to the one in another city 40 miles away. Nope. Not happening.

"B-b-but" he says, "The car is just sitting, months now, that's not good for a car."

No it's not, but that's my car, my issue to deal with this summer. If I have to replace every gummed fuel injector, redo the entire braking system complete with new rotors, rewire every rat chewed wire in the engine and buy all new seals for the doors and windows...then that's my summer project. He's not driving my car. Plus it has been sitting since September so I have to flush the tank anyways...

So then he eyes the Corolla. I decided I don't want him driving the Corolla either. It also has a turbo, though not as sweet as the one on the GTI.

So what did I do? Open my rideshare apps. What do you know...its a freaking ant hill around here. He took my mom and her sister to the store in the Lyft I ordered...


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Well let's see..
> 
> So today they tried again. See the older women I live with have bad knees and don't drive so that's why they keep trying to get me to take them to the store. My cousin


Yeah, we're probably related.

Get better, sis!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Thank you. I have not taken any ibuprofen but I have taken a bit of tylenol. Not for anything but that cursed Coronavirus headache that comes and goes every few days. I am naturally warm right now because I have a fever and I do have pneumonia. Because of that, trying to walk around my large property nearly drops me and I have to go back to my bed. Tomorrow it's going to be 60 degrees and the sun is out. I'm going to give it another shot at being outside in my yard.
> 
> Today my cousin brought me my favorite juice, Bolthouse Farms Berry Boost.
> 
> ...


Grab a book and pull the chaise lounge from the shed , or hang a hammock out in the yard., Lay there and read


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Another potential cure found....

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/04/200403115115.htm
https://asia.nikkei.com/Spotlight/C...an-for-free-to-countries-fighting-coronavirus


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Another potential cure found....
> 
> https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/04/200403115115.htm
> https://asia.nikkei.com/Spotlight/C...an-for-free-to-countries-fighting-coronavirus


Awesome. We're going to beat this virus in my opinion.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

I hope that you will get better soon. A good sign is that you are differentiating between your cars. The state of illness sort of precludes clarity of thought.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

goneubering said:


> We're going to beat this virus in my opinion.


What does "beat" mean?

The ability of the human race to exist after the pandemic has never been in doubt.

The only question is, what's going to be left after it has done a lot of damage? Physical damage (deaths and serious long lasting injuries) plus economic damage.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> What does "beat" mean?
> 
> The ability of the human race to exist after the pandemic has never been in doubt.
> 
> The only question is, what's going to be left after it has done a lot of damage? Physical damage (deaths and serious long lasting injuries) plus economic damage.


Shush, thinking long term makes you a naysayer, or so I've been told.


----------



## RxUber (Mar 18, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> Hi everyone. Thanks for your well wishes. I've been getting numerous PMs with concerns. Sorry for totally disappearing but as my fever climbed and my breathing became more and more shallow, I actually found it very difficult to read or type. I was only able to pop in every few hours for about 5 to 10 minutes at a time and read a few PMs to respond or like a couple of posts I came across. I see I have close to 1000 alerts, (wow I'm missing a lot :biggrin and I will go through them when I can. I've been very curious what's going on with the forum and miss you all, but I simply could only scan a couple posts in a threads at a time before I became dizzy and had to lay back down.
> 
> So I'm getting dizzy again now so I'm going to copy much of what I was communicating in PM with updates, as its takes forever to type.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing your experience. Get well soon.


----------



## RxUber (Mar 18, 2020)

This is just a follow up so that people understand better who is affected, who you'll affect and how they will be affected by this virus. I urge you to take the full 15 min and watch it before you take your next drive. I'm not saying don't drive, I'm saying stop spreading nonsense, know the risks to you and others, and act accordingly. Also, please share the video far and wide.

How COVID-19 Kills


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> What does "beat" mean?
> 
> The ability of the human race to exist after the pandemic has never been in doubt.
> 
> The only question is, what's going to be left after it has done a lot of damage? Physical damage (deaths and serious long lasting injuries) plus economic damage.


Sorry. I wasn't very precise. It's my opinion we will reach a point where life returns to normal without all these SAH rules. I don't know how long it will take but I hope we're back on track in a year. The virus clearly won't wipe us out but we're not going to be able to wipe out the virus either.


----------



## ANT_LIFE (Apr 2, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> Hi everyone. Thanks for your well wishes. I've been getting numerous PMs with concerns. Sorry for totally disappearing but as my fever climbed and my breathing became more and more shallow, I actually found it very difficult to read or type. I was only able to pop in every few hours for about 5 to 10 minutes at a time and read a few PMs to respond or like a couple of posts I came across. I see I have close to 1000 alerts, (wow I'm missing a lot :biggrin and I will go through them when I can. I've been very curious what's going on with the forum and miss you all, but I simply could only scan a couple posts in a threads at a time before I became dizzy and had to lay back down.
> 
> So I'm getting dizzy again now so I'm going to copy much of what I was communicating in PM with updates, as its takes forever to type.
> 
> ...


god bless you. i wish you fast recovery &#128591;


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

ANT_LIFE said:


> god bless you. i wish you fast recovery &#128591;


Thank you. I'm slowly getting better. Then I suppose I try an do too much and have relapses. My doctors say when then summer is here and the temperatures are hot consistently, that's when my lungs will finally dry out and I'll be rid of this thing.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> My doctors say when then summer is here and the temperatures are hot consistently, that's when my lungs will finally dry out


There's a reason that some chronically ill people used to move to the desert.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> There's a reason that some chronically ill people used to move to the desert.


Some still do.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> when the summer is here and the temperatures are hot consistently, that's when my lungs will finally dry out


Does that weekend fall in July or in August this year?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Does that weekend fall in July or in August this year? :wink:


I'm looking out the window and getting antsy. It was sunny and beautiful today. Its supposed to be all week. Thursday its supposed to be 64 degrees. That's usually late May temperature here.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Thursday its supposed to be 64 degrees. That's usually late May temperature here.


That's almost summertime weather for you, isn't it?

I remember a business trip to Anacortes a few years ago in early May. When I went out for dinner in the evening, it was 40 degrees and raining.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I'm looking out the window and getting antsy. It was sunny and beautiful today. Its supposed to be all week. Thursday its supposed to be 64 degrees. That's usually late May temperature here.


After hanging a couple of new lamps this morning I went out to the south line and cut back blackberry bushes for most the afternoon. Hadn't done that corner in a few years. Beautiful day outside.

Don't tell everyone how nice the weather here really is.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> That's almost summertime weather for you, isn't it?
> 
> I remember a business trip to Anacortes a few years ago in early May. When I went out for dinner in the evening, it was 40 degrees and raining.


No by the first week of July, temperatures average 80 and up. It lasts until mid September. However mid summer is also when the forest and prairie fires are everywhere. Always set by humans. Anyways the sky fills with smoke blocking out the sun for a whole month. The summer heat is sort of there, 80 to 90, but there's no sun and every day you walk outside and there's a layer of ash on your car. Its falling like light snow sometimes. Everyone is walking around with masks on like they are now with the virus.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> The summer heat is sort of there, 80 to 90


LOL! Remember, I live in Texas. 90 degrees here is early Spring.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> LOL! Remember, I live in Texas. 90 degrees here is early Spring.


I've been to Texas many times. Lived in Dalhart for a summer. I'm very heat tolerant and was even considering moving to Texas. But the humidity in southern Texas wasn't my thing, and then there was the whole episode where I got caught in a tornado under an underpass in the panhandle....yep....had to look elsewhere. Its still one of my favorite states though. I've spent a significant amount of time in every large city and many small ones in Texas. Only place I can say I didn't care for was Laredo.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I've been to Texas many times. Lived in Dalhart for a summer. I'm very heat tolerant and was even considering moving to Texas. But the humidity in southern Texas wasn't my thing, and then there was the whole episode where I got caught in a tornado under an underpass in the panhandle....yep....had to look elsewhere. Its still one of my favorite states though. I've spent a significant amount of time in every large city and many small ones in Texas. Only place I can say I didn't care for was Laredo.


Laredo sucks.
Lived in Texas four years as a kid, my brother is in Wimberley, near San Marcos. If I wasn't in AZ, I'd live there...but can't stand the muggy hot.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I've been to Texas many times. Lived in Dalhart for a summer. I'm very heat tolerant and was even considering moving to Texas. But the humidity in southern Texas wasn't my thing, and then there was the whole episode where I got caught in a tornado under an underpass in the panhandle....yep....had to look elsewhere. Its still one of my favorite states though. I've spent a significant amount of time in every large city and many small ones in Texas. Only place I can say I didn't care for was Laredo.


Your hair in that humidity.










I think you could wear dreads.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Your hair in that humidity.
> 
> View attachment 444276
> 
> ...


The "toaster in the tub" look.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> But the humidity in southern Texas wasn't my thing, and then there was the whole episode where I got caught in a tornado under an underpass in the panhandle


Well, I'm sure you know Texas is a big place. I spend three weeks at a folk music festival in Kerrville. It's usually pretty dry there, in the Texas Hill Country. A couple of years, it's been rainy.

Big Bend is very dry. When I set out on a hike there a lot of years ago, park rangers asked me if I was carrying enough water. I had two liters, and drank all of it by the time I got back to the campground in mid afternoon.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> Your hair in that humidity.
> 
> View attachment 444276
> 
> ...


Ok I admit, the humidity was more of a vanity thing. Yes my natural spiral curls became a mess looking something like that before 10 AM. Also I burn easy and have to wear sunblock. It does no good if my sunblock is sliding off me before midday.



Christinebitg said:


> Well, I'm sure you know Texas is a big place. I spend three weeks at a folk music festival in Kerrville. It's usually pretty dry there, in the Texas Hill Country. A couple of years, it's been rainy.
> 
> Big Bend is very dry. When I set out on a hike there a lot of years ago, park rangers asked me if I was carrying enough water. I had two liters, and drank all of it by the time I got back to the campground in mid afternoon.


Yes I've been to every major city in Texas and many small ones. I've seen the massive TBN Miniseries church and two skyscraper corporate towers in Irvine, I've dodged traffic in Dallas , I've stood in El Paso and watched the people living their lives on the opposite hillside in Mexico. I've been to Corpus Christi, Houston, Waco, Amarillo, San Antonio, Killeen, Dalhart, Fort Worth....

Texas is the state I traveled the most and spent the most time in. I remember waking up and seeing beautiful wild flowers that would close up when the sun got hot. I loved those black faced sunflowers and the Yucca plant. I brought back seedlings and root bundles from those plants. The sunflowers didn't take but the Yucca and some purple flowers did. Right now they are growing in my yard in Seattle up against the house. The Texas Yucca stands 8 feet tall in the summer.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Ok I admit, the humidity was more of a vanity thing. Yes my natural spiral curls became a mess looking something like that before 10 AM. Also I burn easy and have to wear sunblock. It does no good if my sunblock is sliding off me before midday.
> 
> 
> Yes I've been to every major city in Texas and many small ones. I've seen the massive TBN Miniseries church and two skyscraper corporate towers in Irvine, I've dodged traffic in Dallas , I've stood in El Paso and watched the people living their lives on the opposite hillside in Mexico. I've been to Corpus Christi, Houston, Waco, Amarillo, San Antonio, Killeen, Dalhart, Fort Worth....
> ...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Lived in Dalhart for a summer.


I was thinking about that a little more.

Once upon a time, the company I used to work for was talking about transferring me from Houston to Borger. I was already doing a lot of work in the refinery there.

I'd have moved there, if the transfer had actually happened. People were very nice to me there.

Not exactly a cultural hot spot, but I wasn't worried about that.

I used to tell people at the refinery that I'd been there a while, by the time I could give directions that included "Turn left where the Kmart used to be."



Lissetti said:


> Yes I've been to every major city in Texas and many small ones.


Did you ever have the opportunity to visit Guadalupe Mountains National Park?

My second time there was last September. Incredible scenery.

I hiked to the highest point in Texas. It was one tough hike! Took me over 9 hours round trip. I'm feeling tired just thinking about it.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Did you ever have the opportunity to visit Guadalupe Mountains National Park?
> 
> My second time there was last September. Incredible scenery.
> 
> I hiked to the highest point in Texas. It was one tough hike! Took me over 9 hours round trip. I'm feeling tired just thinking about it.


No I didn't because Texas was the hot spot for me for running freight. I didn't get a chance to get too far out of the cities I was bringing freight to.

I loved Dalhart. It was just such a quiet, simple place. The sunsets over the farms. That's what I did there was run freight from the farms and the cheese factory. I remember this really tall statue of a cowboy standing by the side of the highway. It looked like something that was from the 50's.


----------



## DasÜberMama (Feb 15, 2020)

Thought of you today. Hope you're mending well 🥰


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

There's a lot of news on these deep breathing exercises people are doing to help with covid symptoms. Might be worth trying. Some people are having good results.






1. SIT UPRIGHT: [DeepBreath + Hold 5sec] x 5 [DeepBreath + CoughIntoCloth] x 1 Repeat a 2nd time. 
2. LIE ON STOMACH: [Breath slightly deeper than normal] Continue for 10 min. 
3. REPEAT REGULARLY.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

backstreets-trans said:


> There's a lot of news on these deep breathing exercises people are doing to help with covid symptoms. Might be worth trying. Some people are having good results.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J.K. Rowling attributes these breathing exercises to saving her life 

https://www.thedailybeast.com/jk-ro...s-shes-fully-recovered-from-covid-19-symptoms


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (Jul 7, 2018)

backstreets-trans said:


> There's a lot of news on these deep breathing exercises people are doing to help with covid symptoms. Might be worth trying. Some people are having good results.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this, so much information....this guy is a rock star.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Back to the Surface we go.

When is your Medical " Release" date ?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Have you experienced any fizzing?

https://www.pennlive.com/news/2020/04/add-fizzing-to-list-of-coronavirus-systems-report-says.html
*New coronavirus symptom? Add 'fizzing' to the list, report says*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

A


goneubering said:


> Have you experienced any fizzing?
> 
> https://www.pennlive.com/news/2020/04/add-fizzing-to-list-of-coronavirus-systems-report-says.html
> *New coronavirus symptom? Add 'fizzing' to the list, report says*


Ahhhh . . .
The DREADED " FIZZ" !


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Had a minor setback today. Sun was out and my cousin convinced me to go for a walk in the park. (Not a state park, just a quiet wooded area of a few acres and a small pond.) Felt nice being out, but I must not have looked right. People were staring at me oddly. I was sweating though. No one but my cousin got within 50 feet of me, plus I wasn't coughing and of course had my fancy scarf tied around my face. Probably why I was sweating.... :biggrin:

Anyways around the 1000 step mark on my fitness tracker and suddenly I saw sparks at the corners of my eyes. A lady called out to my cousin, "You better catch her." He turned to look back at me and then all I saw was the sky, as I landed in the grass. Nice sky..

So anyways my cousin and I figured I probably wasn't getting enough oxygen to my body since I'm not able to breathe in fully, which most likely caused my dizzy spell. So my cousin gave me a hit of my asthma inhaler (Albuterol) and slung me over his shoulder like a sack of potatoes to get me out of there before first responders showed up. No point involving them.

As it is, I'm over the 50/50 mark for survival so I really can't go back to the hospital because they are overwhelmed and I'm no longer sick enough to meet the criteria for help. I'm kicked out of the nest and have to fly on my own now.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Had a minor setback today. Sun was out and my cousin convinced me to go for a walk in the park. (Not a state park, just a quiet wooded area of a few acres and a small pond.) Felt nice being out, but I must not have looked right. People were staring at me oddly. I was sweating though. No one but my cousin got within 50 feet of me, plus I wasn't coughing and of course had my fancy scarf tied around my face. Probably why I was sweating.... :biggrin:
> 
> Anyways around the 1000 step mark on my fitness tracker and suddenly I saw sparks at the corners of my eyes. A lady called out to my cousin, "You better catch her." He turned to look back at me and then all I saw was the sky, as I landed in the grass. Nice sky..
> 
> ...


What meds do they have you on?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

I’m sure you must be getting cabin fever by now but next time tell your cousin NO!!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> What meds do they have you on?


I'm done with all my pneumonia meds. I am on antibiotics and steroid inhalers, of which I'm still taking the inhalers daily. I'm also on prescription (recommended) allergy medication because the last thing my doctors want is my lungs to be aggravated by seasonal allergies.

So I am on:

Benzonatate 100 mg
Albuterol 90 mcg
Budesonide-formoterol 80 4.5 mcg
Ketotifen 35%
Montelukast 10 mg
Acetaminophen 500 mg

(Formerly) Doxycycline 100 mg

This is all for the pneumonia and to keep my asthma/allergies at bay. There is no cure/ medication for Coronavirus. That, I simply have to get over on my own.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> Had a minor setback today. Sun was out and my cousin convinced me to go for a walk in the park. (Not a state park, just a quiet wooded area of a few acres and a small pond.) Felt nice being out, but I must not have looked right. People were staring at me oddly. I was sweating though. No one but my cousin got within 50 feet of me, plus I wasn't coughing and of course had my fancy scarf tied around my face. Probably why I was sweating.... :biggrin:
> 
> Anyways around the 1000 step mark on my fitness tracker and suddenly I saw sparks at the corners of my eyes. A lady called out to my cousin, "You better catch her." He turned to look back at me and then all I saw was the sky, as I landed in the grass. Nice sky..
> 
> ...


Please be careful .


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Had a minor setback today. Sun was out and my cousin convinced me to go for a walk in the park. (Not a state park, just a quiet wooded area of a few acres and a small pond.) Felt nice being out, but I must not have looked right. People were staring at me oddly. I was sweating though. No one but my cousin got within 50 feet of me, plus I wasn't coughing and of course had my fancy scarf tied around my face. Probably why I was sweating.... :biggrin:
> 
> Anyways around the 1000 step mark on my fitness tracker and suddenly I saw sparks at the corners of my eyes. A lady called out to my cousin, "You better catch her." He turned to look back at me and then all I saw was the sky, as I landed in the grass. Nice sky..
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for sharing all your experiences and info.. This forum has some what become a family of sorts. We have different views and often disagree but genuinely care for one another. We are all keeping you in our thoughts and prayers Take care of yourself and get better. fast.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

backstreets-trans said:


> Thank you so much for sharing all your experiences and info.. This forum has some what become a family of sorts. We have different views and often disagree but genuinely care for one another. We are all keeping you in our thoughts and prayers Take care of yourself and get better. fast.


Thank you.. also people remember I'm probably a worse case example (short of death) for the coronavirus. Many people will probably catch it and be fine in a week or two, with many never even knowing they had it. I have a history of asthma, seasonal allergies and pneumonia many years ago. That probably made me more susceptible and why it's still hanging onto me. I also have to wonder if there's any hereditary susceptibility to the virus, since I am predominantly Italian and as we all know, its wiping out Italy.

Something to consider...no one really knows anything about this virus yet, or at least they are not revealed everything.



tohunt4me said:


> Back to the Surface we go.
> 
> When is your Medical " Release" date ?


The doctors say until I'm symptom free, assume I still have it or am a carrier.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Snake = Coronavirus


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

It's upsetting watching the news. Both my homes being wiped out by this virus. New York and Italy having burials in mass graves. Lots of family and friends being loss. I'm getting emails daily telling me of people I know are dead.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> It's upsetting watching the news. Both my homes being wiped out by this virus. New York and Italy having burials in mass graves. Lots of family and friends being loss. I'm getting emails daily telling me of people I know are dead.


Don't leave anything unsaid.
Reach out and contact people in your heart, as you are able.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (Jul 7, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> It's upsetting watching the news. Both my homes being wiped out by this virus. New York and Italy having burials in mass graves. Lots of family and friends being loss. I'm getting emails daily telling me of people I know are dead.


This must be awful for you. I cannot even begin to understand the pain you must be feeling.
I have not lost anyone close to me for over 20 years now. But I am aware of how that could all change in one day.
The only thing I can say is to do everything your doctors tell you, They know best.

Good luck.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> I'm done with all my pneumonia meds. I am on antibiotics and steroid inhalers, of which I'm still taking the inhalers daily. I'm also on prescription (recommended) allergy medication because the last thing my doctors want is my lungs to be aggravated by seasonal allergies.
> 
> So I am on:
> 
> ...


You might have already answered this question so please pardon me if it's a duplicate but are you taking any vitamins or foods to help boost your immune system?


----------



## acme (Dec 7, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Snake = Coronavirus


One of my favourite animals, wish I could keep one as a pet.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

goneubering said:


> You might have already answered this question so please pardon me if it's a duplicate but are you taking any vitamins or foods to help boost your immune system?


I drink a lot of Gunpowder Green tea, POM Wonderful pomegranate juice, orange juice, and water. I eat fish, tangerines, garlic and fresh vegetables.

I used to take supplements such as a multivitamin plus additional vitamins such as biotin, B Complex, Fish Oil, D/Magnesium/Calcium, Vitamin E, Vitamin C, Grape Seed Extract, Taurine, and garlic. However with the virus I had to stop all supplements because of any reactions with my medications, plus the virus makes your stomach too sensitive to take vitamins or eat anything harsh on the stomach.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> I drink a lot of Gunpowder Green tea, POM Wonderful pomegranate juice, orange juice, and water. I eat fish, tangerines, garlic and fresh vegetables.
> 
> I used to take supplements such as a multivitamin plus additional vitamins such as biotin, B Complex, Fish Oil, D/Magnesium/Calcium, Vitamin E, Vitamin C, Grape Seed Extract, Taurine, and garlic. However with the virus I had to stop all supplements because of any reactions with my medications, plus the virus makes your stomach too sensitive to take vitamins or eat anything harsh on the stomach.


Very good. Hopefully you will be off all the meds and feeling better soon.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lissetti, I'm glad you're doing what you can.

But I'd also like you to STOP trying to do what you CAN'T.

Stop over extending yourself. Stop trying to take responsibility for other people's actions. And stop excusing away the poor judgement that a number of people around you have shown.

Especially with regard to their unrealistic expectations that they've tried to put on you.

YOU are the person most responsible for taking care of yourself. Please take that responsibility seriously.


----------



## acme (Dec 7, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> I drink a lot of Gunpowder Green tea, POM Wonderful pomegranate juice, orange juice, and water. I eat tangerines, garlic and fresh vegetables.
> 
> I used to take supplements such as a multivitamin plus additional vitamins such as biotin, B Complex, Fish Oil, D/Magnesium/Calcium, Vitamin E, Vitamin C, Grape Seed Extract, Taurine, and garlic. However with the virus I had to stop all supplements because of any reactions with my medications, plus the virus makes your stomach too sensitive to take vitamins or eat anything harsh on the stomach.


You really have been taking care of yourself, unlike me, I eat and drink anything I can lay my hands on.
I wish you a speedy recovery.
By the way in the video the honey badger was bitten by the cobra, but instead of dying it went into a coma, and on waking it then ate the rest of the snake................how good is that?

While I can't do anything about


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (Jul 7, 2018)

Hi Lissetti, I do hope you are getting better. I don't know why but this song came into my head and it made me think of you.
It always lifts me up when I am feeling low.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (Jul 7, 2018)

I hope this newspaper cartoon will cheer you up.
It's about cops being heavy-handed with people breaking the lock-down rules.....


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Grumpy Old Man said:


> I hope this newspaper cartoon will cheer you up.
> It's about cops being heavy-handed with people breaking the lock-down rules.....
> View attachment 448093


This one is a real hoot...

https://reformationcharlotte.org/20...s-guy-running-on-beach-gets-left-in-the-dust/


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> This one is a real hoot...
> 
> https://reformationcharlotte.org/20...s-guy-running-on-beach-gets-left-in-the-dust/


Aw I bet he's regretting all those midnight trips to Krispy Kreme now... &#128514;


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (Jul 7, 2018)

And another one....


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

hope i dont get a ticket tomorrow....i'm carless and weed store is an hour away on foot!!

hey lisetti, did your doc talk to you about the hydroxy and zpack? i just saw rita wilson took it after a month of being sick and recovered in 24 hours.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

got a p said:


> hope i dont get a ticket tomorrow....i'm carless and weed store is an hour away on foot!!
> 
> hey lisetti, did your doc talk to you about the hydroxy and zpack? i just saw rita wilson took it after a month of being sick and recovered in 24 hours.


it has helped a bunch of patients.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> it has helped a bunch of patients.


i took chloroquine when i was in africa in the 90s. it did give me nausea but no other side effect. it's tolerable if you take it with food but i took it without food once and it gave me a bad stomach ache until i slept that night. but if it works, which it seems it does, then a stomach ache is no biggie.

every pill you take has a list of side effects a mile long, usually only a couple happen at most. people in the bush take chloroquine for months on end to avoid malaria, it's no biggie.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

got a p said:


> i took chloroquine when i was in africa in the 90s. it did give me nausea but no other side effect. it's tolerable if you take it with food but i took it without food once and it gave me a bad stomach ache until i slept that night. but if it works, which it seems it does, then a stomach ache is no biggie.
> 
> every pill you take has a list of side effects a mile long, usually only a couple happen at most. people in the bush take chloroquine for months on end to avoid malaria, it's no biggie.


"It's not the medicine (or the poison), it is the DOSE." - Anon.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

How's Rudy and Simba?
Was thinking of Rudy when this little face appeared this morning to check on me...


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Simba is doing well, watching me from his throne (the top of his 12 foot tall cat tree.)










Rudy is constantly by my side. As you can see he's very involved with UP.Net.



















He managed to sit still for a glamour shot to show off his healthy new coat. He's put on 4 lbs since I've adopted him. He now has 60% restored vision. Yes he can see me now. I'm holding up his toy which he is looking at.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Simba is doing well, watching me from his throne (the top of his 12 foot tall cat tree.)
> 
> View attachment 450676
> 
> ...


Awww.
he's so beautiful...so different from previous pic. 
Aaaand, the first human he saw is you.

HIS SAVIOR











Lissetti said:


> Simba is doing well, watching me from his throne (the top of his 12 foot tall cat tree.)
> 
> View attachment 450676
> 
> ...


he may be looking at hiss faivritt tOey, but aye kin see
.. RUDY LUFFS EWE!

&#128525;&#128571;&#128525;


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (Jul 7, 2018)

Looks more like a lion...


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Looks more like a lion...
> View attachment 451340


It sure does!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Looks more like a lion...
> View attachment 451340


He's part Maine ****. Simba is full Maine ****. That's why they have the Lion's mane. Simba is a shelter rescue too. He had a brother I also adopted, Sydney. Sydney passed away though in 2016. Both are Maine *****.

Simba and Sydney


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> full Maine ****












This is a Full Louisana '****. They call him _chaoui_.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> View attachment 451725
> 
> 
> This is a Full Louisana '****. They call him _chaoui_.


This is Carport Ricky.

He wants to be my new cat.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/VwdLWmoCpGhzcv2W6


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

P


Another Uber Driver said:


> View attachment 451725
> 
> 
> This is a Full Louisana '****. They call him _chaoui_.


Pronounced " Sha wee"


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Pronounced " Sha wee"


_......ben ouais; je le connîs. 'Stacose que je parle le patois cajun._


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> He wants to be my new cat.


He may want to be. Better not to sign him up for that.

Raccoons can be pretty mean at times, even though they look cute. And that's leaving aside whether it's legal or not.

Take him something to eat occasionally if you feel like it.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> He may want to be. Better not to sign him up for that.
> 
> Raccoons can be pretty mean at times, even though they look cute. And that's leaving aside whether it's legal or not.
> 
> Take him something to eat occasionally if you feel like it.


No Ricky moved on. I took him in briefly as a young kit. His mother got hit by a car and killed when he was still too small to fend for himself. I discovered him when I was trying to feed Badgers and he showed up instead. He stayed in my garage about six weeks, then Spring (and mating season) came, and Ricky wandered off, forgetting all about his human mom, as it should be.

I live on a lot of rural wooded property.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> No Ricky moved on. I took him in briefly as a young kit. His mother got hit by a car and killed when he was still too small to fend for himself. I discovered him when I was trying to feed Badgers and he showed up instead. He stayed in my garage about six weeks, then Spring (and mating season) came, and Ricky wandered off, forgetting all about his human mom, as it should be.
> 
> I live on a lot of rural wooded property.


Could you touch Ricky?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Could you touch Ricky?


Yes I could but I didn't often. I didn't want him getting used to being petted. I on occasion picked him up and carried him away from the mess he was making on the work table or getting into stuff. As you see by the video he reached out and touches my phone. The other video I had of him he actually grabbed the phone and pulled it down to the ground.

I get animals approaching me a lot when I'm on my land. If I sit in my garden too still at dusk, it's certain a possum will walk right over my legs or feet, completely unconcerned. Skunks too. If I'm eating tangerines or peaches from my tree the male skunk stands about 10 feet away watching me until I pick a peach for him. He walks about 4 feet from me to get it. The female never approaches but he takes some back for her.

On a sunny day, snakes, lizards, and different species of birds will come very close to me while I'm kneeling in the garden weeding. I also raise bees so they are always buzzing around my ears and landing on me.

The Badgers.....so elusive....digging up my damn yard! But soooooo cute.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Yes I could but I didn't often. I didn't want him getting used to being petted. I on occasion picked him up and carried him away from the mess he was making on the work table or getting into stuff. As you see by the video he reached out and touches my phone. The other video I had of him he actually grabbed the phone and pulled it down to the ground.
> 
> I get animals approaching me a lot when I'm on my land. If I sit in my garden too still at dusk, it's certain a possum will walk right over my legs or feet, completely unconcerned. Skunks too. If I'm eating tangerines or peaches from my tree the male skunk stands about 10 feet away watching me until I pick a peach for him. He walks about 4 feet from me to get it. The female never approaches but he takes some back for her.
> 
> ...


Beautiful.
I had wonderful friends when I lived in the desert. Every day when me and SkoWee would open the door, there were rabbits, squirrels and birds waiting for their breakfast. My roommate had the squirrels trained, climbing up his pants legs to get nuts.
Fed them by hand. Living in nature saved my Soul.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Beautiful.
> I had wonderful friends when I lived in the desert. Every day when me and SkoWee would open the door, there were rabbits, squirrels and birds waiting for their breakfast. My roommate had the squirrels trained, climbing up his pants legs to get nuts.
> Fed them by hand. Living in nature saved my Soul.


Sometimes on moonlit summer nights, I go out on my property after 1AM to see what the critters are up to. They know me well enough to ignore me and they go about living their lives. I have really good vision and can see at night very well, even with no moon. Still with the moon it's cool to see all these glowing eyes looking at me. This is also the time when I most often when I hear "the squeal of death" as one of the feral cats or the possums snag themselves a fat juicy Norway rat. They are big ones out here. Bigger and wider than my shoe.

We had a coyote try to move onto our land. I wasn't having that. Lost a feral cat over him. I live humane trapped him and took him for a 80 mile drive out to the mountains.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Sometimes on moonlit summer nights, I go out on my property after 1AM to see what the critters are up to. They know me well enough to ignore me and they go about living their lives. I have really good vision and can see at night very well, even with no moon. Still with the moon it's cool to see all these glowing eyes looking at me. This is also the time when I most often when I hear "the squeal of death" as one of the feral cats or the possums snag themselves a fat juicy Norway rat. They are big ones out here. Bigger and wider than my shoe.
> 
> We had a coyote try to move onto our land. I wasn't having that. Lost a feral cat over him. I live humane trapped him and took him for a 80 mile drive out to the mountains.


At night I'd see the javelinas, foxes and coyotes.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Yeah for the harmony of the rest of the critters on my land and the adjacent woods, I cant let large predators or aggressive animals stay. The Badgers, raccoons, possums, feral cats, all stay out of each other's way. When a problem member shows up, I live trap them and relocate.

One night I heard a bunch of commotion inside my greenhouse. I went out there and two possums had broke in, and were fighting over who was going to get to eat my stolen kohlrabi. They completely ignored me standing there even after I tossed pebbles at them and ordered them to leave. They were so determined so I went and got two of my traps and walked right back up to them and grabbed each one by the tail and dropped them in separate cages.



















Both got a trip out to the landfill the next day. Paradise to them.

Usually I have to bait the traps with food to catch the critters.

Sometimes I catch the neighbor's cat, who's very unamused.









Or the other neighbor's dog. I let both keep the bait chicken breasts for their troubles.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I let both keep the bait chicken breasts for their troubles.


Boneless, I hope. Chicken bones can be dangerous to pets.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Boneless, I hope. Chicken bones can be dangerous to pets.


Yes always boneless.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (Jul 7, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> We had a coyote try to move onto our land. I wasn't having that. Lost a feral cat over him. I live humane trapped him and took him for a 80 mile drive out to the mountains.


What a wonderful thing to do...I can imagine what most people would have done.
Good luck and get well soon:thumbup:


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (Jul 7, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Sometimes on moonlit summer nights, I go out on my property after 1AM to see what the critters are up to. They know me well enough to ignore me and they go about living their lives. I have really good vision and can see at night very well, even with no moon. Still with the moon it's cool to see all these glowing eyes looking at me. This is also the time when I most often when I hear "the squeal of death" as one of the feral cats or the possums snag themselves a fat juicy Norway rat. They are big ones out here. Bigger and wider than my shoe.
> 
> We had a coyote try to move onto our land. I wasn't having that. Lost a feral cat over him. I live humane trapped him and took him for a 80 mile drive out to the mountains.


A couple of years ago, I had possums in my roof, it did not bother me all that much, but the noise was horrendous. A mate of mine in the pest control business offered to poison them.No way was I going to do that, so instead, he loaned me a possum trap. So I set the trap and the next morning had myself a possum. As I knew there was more than one, I transferred said possum to my recycle bin, (with food and water) and next night I set it again....bingo another possum, much smaller this time, turns out it was a baby. Next day I caught the last one, the daddy.
With all three possums in the wheely bin I drove them in my pick-up to the local reservoir/nature reserve and let them go.
One of the cultist things I have ever seen....the mummy possum with the baby on her back followed by the daddy possum bringing up the rear disappearing into the scrub.
Sometimes a special moment like this can make up for all the bad things we have to endure in life.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Grumpy Old Man said:


> A couple of years ago, I had possums in my roof, it did not bother me all that much, but the noise was horrendous. A mate of mine in the pest control business offered to poison them.No way was I going to do that, so instead, he loaned me a possum trap. So I set the trap and the next morning had myself a possum. As I knew there was more than one, I transferred said possum to my recycle bin, (with food and water) and next night I set it again....bingo another possum, much smaller this time, turns out it was a baby. Next day I caught the last one, the daddy.
> With all three possums in the wheely bin I drove them in my pick-up to the local reservoir/nature reserve and let them go.
> One of the cultist things I have ever seen....the mummy possum with the baby on her back followed by the daddy possum bringing up the rear disappearing into the scrub.
> Sometimes a special moment like this can make up for all the bad things we have to endure in life.


I was sitting in my garden last summer and a hawk flew over and dropped something that landed in my haystack. I heard these strange cries coming from the haystack so I went over to investigate. Beat the feral cats to it.

Meet Muffin, a tiny baby possum. This happened on a Wednesday, the day before July 4th, and all animal welfare agencies were closed until the next Monday. As a result, I had to try and make due as Possum Ma with KDR kitten formula, fed every 2 hours around the clock and Muffin had to live in a front pocket for warmth.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Semaj Elleba was premature, still had bag attached...Momma would not take her back. She lived in my hands for 24 hours. Couldn't eyedropper feed her.








This Angel was her first Mommy, for six weeks.
























Semaj is alpha female, full on TortieTude to run the Colony. 
Only FrankZappaKat gives her sh*t.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (Jul 7, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I was sitting in my garden last summer and a hawk flew over and dropped something that landed in my haystack. I heard these strange cries coming from the haystack so I went over to investigate. Beat the feral cats to it.
> 
> Meet Muffin, a tiny baby possum. This happened on a Wednesday, the day before July 4th, and all animal welfare agencies were closed until the next Monday. As a result, I had to try and make due as Possum Ma with KDR kitten formula, fed every 2 hours around the clock and Muffin had to live in a front pocket for warmth.
> 
> ...


How cute is that, I did not know they had five fingers, toes, claws, whatever.
I am so happy that you saved this cute little creature from being some other animals lunch.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Well let's see..
> 
> So today they tried again. See the older women I live with have bad knees and don't drive so that's why they keep trying to get me to take them to the store. My cousin has a car, but his car needs a radiator. So I own two running cars that are sitting while I'm laid up. So my cousin gets the idea that he should take one of my cars. -o:
> 
> ...


Try InstCart! It's great, and something I'd do if I didn't have the other job. I definitely wouldn't be driving Uber/Lyft anymore.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

melusine3 said:


> Try InstCart! It's great, and something I'd do if I didn't have the other job. I definitely wouldn't be driving Uber/Lyft anymore.


I was actually on paid medical leave from my day job, now I'm doing intermittent alternative working hours. No problems at all. They are all pulling for me and the others who are sick. We are all WFH anyways. When we all go back to the buildings, which is indefinite, I as well as all my coworkers will have to show proof of testing negative. I cannot pass that test right now, and my doctors told me to still consider myself contagious. The paring with the pneumonia and my prior asthma I guess is why it likes me so much. However I definitely would not be able to handle food or objects to give to other people. Not for a long while I suppose.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> He's part Maine ****. Simba is full Maine ****. That's why they have the Lion's mane. Simba is a shelter rescue too. He had a brother I also adopted, Sydney. Sydney passed away though in 2016. Both are Maine *****.
> 
> Simba and Sydney
> View attachment 451539
> ...


Is it true what they say about Maine ***** i.e. that they are very sociable and not indifferent towards their owners like typical cats?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Is it true what they say about Maine ***** i.e. that they are very sociable and not indifferent towards their owners like typical cats?


Yes they are called the Giant Giants. They are very people friendly cats. These are huge cats. They are the largest domestic cat but don't expect them to be a mouser. They are extremely friendly. They will befriend a mouse before they bring any harm to it.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Yes they are called the Giant Giants. They are very people friendly cats. These are huge cats. They are the largest domestic cat but don't expect them to be a mouser. They are extremely friendly. They will befriend a mouse before they bring any harm to it.


I had a Norwegian Forest Cat, relative of Maine ****...she was a hunter



The Gift of Fish said:


> Is it true what they say about Maine ***** i.e. that they are very sociable and not indifferent towards their owners like typical cats?


I have seven cats, all different breeds...and none are indifferent.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

https://www.npr.org/2020/08/10/900710151/what-its-like-when-covid-19-lasts-for-months


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> https://www.npr.org/2020/08/10/900710151/what-its-like-when-covid-19-lasts-for-months


Yep I can identify. Recently I had a serious situation. I was just sitting watching TV and suddenly something lodged in my airway. I had not been eating anything, just sitting quietly. I struggled for air for 30 seconds before I grabbed my asthma inhaler. I still hesitated to use it because I knew it would open my airway but also send whatever was in my throat straight into my lungs. After 15 more seconds of being completely incapable of clearing my airway, I used my inhaler before I lost the ability to inhale anymore.

My airway opened almost immediately and I felt something large slide into my lungs which caused me to cough immediately. Finally after several minutes of coughing a large chunk of semi solid flem flew into my hand. It was the size of a fifty cent piece. That's what had been choking me. I was hoping that was the coronavirus and I finally expelled it but no, I'm still feeling that weighty chest feeling even today and I still have a cough and occasional fever.

TMI I know but the virus is not cute and nice looking.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Yep I can identify. Recently I had a serious situation. I was just sitting watching TV and suddenly something lodged in my airway. I had not been eating anything, just sitting quietly. I struggled for air for 30 seconds before I grabbed my asthma inhaler. I still hesitated to use it because I knew it would open my airway but also send whatever was in my throat straight into my lungs. After 15 more seconds of being completely incapable of clearing my airway, I used my inhaler before I lost the ability to inhale anymore.
> 
> My airway opened almost immediately and I felt something large slide into my lungs which caused me to cough immediately. Finally after several minutes of coughing a large chunk of semi solid flem flew into my hand. It was the size of a fifty cent piece. That's what had been choking me. I was hoping that was the coronavirus and I finally expelled it but no, I'm still feeling that weighty chest feeling even today and I still have a cough and occasional fever.
> 
> TMI I know but the virus is not cute and nice looking.


I wouldnt sleep on my back either in those circumstances.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I wouldnt sleep on my back either in those circumstances.


I don't. I sleep curled up on my left side. I was sitting fully upright when that happened. Wasn't even reclining but for all the years I've had mild asthma, that was the first time it actually saved my life. I've only used it in the past when I felt a little congested. Never had my airway close like that before. However I was having this stabbing like pain in my left lung off and on for the past 2 weeks. Now it's gone. I suppose that's what was causing it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I saw your reply to that topic about multiple co-morbidities. If only those people knew. I hope that you are feeling better after that last episode that you just mentioned.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I saw your reply to that topic about multiple co-morbidities. If only those people knew. I hope that you are feeling better after that last episode that you just mentioned.


I am a healthy alpha male. Played High school football and college football as well as semi pro ball. Played basketball in league until I was 50. Swim, paddle, ski, climb mountains , surf, hike, hunt and fish .

I stay healthy despite my love of beer, and the fact I was told when I was 10 that I had a heart murmur and should not exert my self significantly. Told I would need open heart surgery by the time I was 30. That was decades ago and still I go on ( visiting my cardiologist twice a year.)

I caught Covid back in early march, and it kicked my A$$. I have never been that sick in my life. I was supposed to summit Denali next week ( been turned back thrice already) but that was like all things canceled several months ago. Good thing because I am in no shape to achieve success. Much like L, my left lung seems to have taken serious damage in 1/4 of its surface mass. This is something I have been working on with my GP and a respiratory specialist, but so far I have had no progress. Next step is stem cell injections to see if we can rejuvenate that section of lung.

At my age no signs of Cancer is good news but this damned lung damage affects me most days.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I've been doing a lot of heavy yardwork for the past couple of weeks so maybe I pushed it a bit. I'll back off a few days and let things settle. I'm walking around with my asthma inhaler clipped to my pants like many folks are wearing their hand sanitizer. In the yard I'm wearing it hanging from a lanyard. I'm making sure if that happens again there will be no digging in my bag looking for my inhaler. Right now I'm sitting at my patio table in my backyard and the inhaler is hanging from a paracord around my neck. Everywhere I walk in the garden its right there with me. So far today I have not had to use it at all.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> I am a healthy alpha male. Played High school football and college football as well as semi pro ball. Played basketball in league until I was 50. Swim, paddle, ski, climb mountains , surf, hike, hunt and fish .
> 
> I stay healthy despite my love of beer, and the fact I was told when I was 10 that I had a heart murmur and should not exert my self significantly. Told I would need open heart surgery by the time I was 30. That was decades ago and still I go on ( visiting my cardiologist twice a year.)
> 
> ...


Damn, Bro. That's harsh.

Best of luck on the lung treatments.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Amos and Lissetti, 
I hope you two continue to get better all the time. You've been through so much. I'm so glad you're still here. :smiles:


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> Amos and Lissetti,
> I hope you two continue to get better all the time. You've been through so much. I'm so glad you're still here. :smiles:


Thanks, my doctor says that I'm strong. He said that from the start when I walked into the ER in a state that most people would not even be standing. He said being strong is what's going to help me in beating this. Unlike many people still afflicted with the illness I refuse to be bedridden. However I will dial my yard work back a bit. I was really pushing it I suppose. Working in my yard like it was the summer of 2019 and nothing was wrong in the world.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/random-thread.334154/page-314#post-6421075
https://uberpeople.net/threads/random-thread.334154/page-316#post-6427212


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Thanks, my doctor says that I'm strong. He said that from the start when I walked into the ER in a state that most people would not even be standing. He said being strong is what's going to help me in beating this. Unlike many people still afflicted with the illness I refuse to be bedridden. However I will dial my yard work back a bit. I was really pushing it I suppose. Working in my yard like it was the summer of 2019 and nothing was wrong in the world.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/random-thread.334154/page-314#post-6421075
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/random-thread.334154/page-316#post-6427212


Here's my theory about yard work.

Why worry about it today? *It will still be there next month!! *


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Here's my theory about yard work.
> 
> Why worry about it today? *It will still be there next month!! :smiles:*


Yean my doctor told me to slow it down. He said that high brush cutting I did is over for the year. That path I cut is all I'm going to be able to to do. I was going to knock down the full acre but thats not happening this year. Basically I have to stay away from any activities that involve cardio. Today I have to go pick up my new meds. Antibiotics, mucus thinner and a Budesonide/Formoterol inhaler.

At least I don't have to come in for the 6 inch needle pushed into my chest to drain the fluids this time.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> At least I don't have to come in for the 6 inch needle pushed into my chest to drain the fluids this time.


Yikes. That doesn't sound like fun.

Please tell me you wear an N95 while doing yard work to keep out the dust/pollen.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Yikes. That doesn't sound like fun.
> 
> Please tell me you wear an N95 while doing yard work to keep out the dust/pollen.


Naw I wasn't wearing any mask. Doing intensive yard work in 80 to 90 degree weather is impossible. Anyways the doctors pulled me from all that until next year. I mean I can still do yard work, but if I want to clear high brush I have to use a power brush cutter, not the machete. Likewise I can still cut wood but I have to use my chainsaw, not my ax.

Also I can switch up my yard work hours to early morning or evening when it's cool enough to wear a mask. I don't come in contact with any humans while on my property. Just critters.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi Lisetti...

Just checking to see that you made it...8>)

Been enjoying retirement...8>)

And will be back to catch up soon...

Doin lots of fishing and relaxing...

Best wishes...!

Rakos


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Naw I wasn't wearing any mask. Doing intensive yard work in 80 to 90 degree weather is impossible. Anyways the doctors pulled me from all that until next year. I mean I can still do yard work, but if I want to clear high brush I have to use a power brush cutter, not the machete. Likewise I can still cut wood but I have to use my chainsaw, not my ax.
> 
> Also I can switch up my yard work hours to early morning or evening when it's cool enough to wear a mask. I don't come in contact with any humans while on my property. Just critters.


Absolutely NO POINT in wearing a mask when you are out in the yard alone !



Rakos said:


> Hi Lisetti...
> 
> Just checking to see that you made it...8>)
> 
> ...


He LIVES !

WHERE YA BEEN ?


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Absolutely NO POINT in wearing a mask when you are out in the yard alone !


Um, sure not for covid but dust in the air or mold spores etc, for someone with lung problems there is a point. I wouldn't have said anything but the caps locks of NO POINT got me triggered lol &#128514;


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uber Crack said:


> Um, sure not for covid but dust in the air or mold spores etc, for someone with lung problems there is a point. I wouldn't have said anything but the caps locks of NO POINT got me triggered lol &#128514;


YOU GO girl...


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Absolutely NO POINT in wearing a mask when you are out in the yard alone !


I have to wear a mask when I'm dealing with particles. Especially unnatural stuff. My post Covid lungs makes me more susceptible to respiratory infections right now. For example spray painting stuff, sawdust, sanding rust, are definitely projects that require a mask. Natural elements not so much, unless I'm having bad allergies. Like for example when I'm shoveling hay. Hay seed triggers my allergies. Doctors don't want me walking around with prolonged sinus/lung irritations.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Hey everyone. I'm just posting a follow-up to my recovery. After over a year of being a Covid longhauler, I was finally free of the virus long enough to get the vaccine. Yesterday I got the first shot of the Pfizer vaccine and my second shot is on June 10th. It's been over 34 hours since I was vaccinated and I feel perfectly fine. I have no side effects except I developed a strong case of the munchies. I did experience some slight nausea but I believe that was due to the abundance of chocolate covered peanuts I bought to satisfy my munchies. 😁


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Hey everyone. I'm just posting a follow-up to my recovery. After over a year of being a Covid longhauler, I was finally free of the virus long enough to get the vaccine. Yesterday I got the first shot of the Pfizer vaccine and my second shot is on June 10th. It's been over 34 hours since I was vaccinated and I feel perfectly fine. I have no side effects except I developed a strong case of the munchies. I did experience some slight nausea but I believe that was due to the abundance of chocolate covered peanuts I bought to satisfy my munchies. 😁


Lets hope you are done with C Covid for good ! Lets hope it " goes away " for Everyone in the next year or 2 !


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Hey everyone. I'm just posting a follow-up to my recovery. After over a year of being a Covid longhauler, I was finally free of the virus long enough to get the vaccine. Yesterday I got the first shot of the Pfizer vaccine and my second shot is on June 10th. It's been over 34 hours since I was vaccinated and I feel perfectly fine. I have no side effects except I developed a strong case of the munchies. I did experience some slight nausea but I believe that was due to the abundance of chocolate covered peanuts I bought to satisfy my munchies. 😁


Glad to hear you are better. How is your breathing? I only had a mild case, but I still notice that I am huffing and puffing a little after going up one flight of stairs, which I did not do before.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Glad to hear you are better. How is your breathing? I only had a mild case, but I still notice that I am huffing and puffing a little after going up one flight of stairs, which I did not do before.


I'm working on building back my health fully, but my lungs are only at 80% at best. If I do minimal cardio, I can get through it in 5 to 7 minute bursts, but then I find once I stop, it does trigger my cough to start back up for a while. Its nothing that stops me completely, but I just have to adjust what I'm doing for the coughing. 

I'm planning on rebuilding my health to the point to do something this year that I've always wanted to do, but never did. I'm going to climb Mt. St Helens. 











I recognize that I will have to take extra precautions for the atmosphere than other climbers with lungs unscarred by Covid. 


It does leave a scar, the doctors told me. It may take years to go away or it may never go away. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Lets hope you are done with C Covid for good ! Lets hope it " goes away " for Everyone in the next year or 2 !


I'm wondering if we will just have to get the vaccine every year like the flu vaccine, at least for all the new strains of Covid. If so, then I'll keep getting it every year. I never want to go through having Covid again.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> I'm working on building back my health fully, but my lungs are only at 80% at best. If I do minimal cardio, I can get through it in 5 to 7 minute bursts, but then I find once I stop, it does trigger my cough to start back up for a while. Its nothing that stops me completely, but I just have to adjust what I'm doing for the coughing.
> 
> I'm planning on rebuilding my health to the point to do something this year that I've always wanted to do, but never did. I'm going to climb Mt. St Helens.
> 
> ...


Maybe take a small Oxygen bottle. In case you need a lil snort.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Maybe take a small Oxygen bottle. In case you need a lil snort.


 Yeah I definitely plan to take oxygen even though it's not necessary for that mountain.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I believe that was due to the abundance of chocolate covered peanuts I bought to satisfy my munchies.


Thank you SO MUCH for your updates!!

I'm so glad to hear that you are continuing to improve.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> I'm wondering if we will just have to get the vaccine every year like the flu vaccine, at least for all the new strains of Covid. If so, then I'll keep getting it every year. I never want to go through having Covid again.


Because young (up to age 20 or so) people are relatively unaffected by Covid and keep the antibodies their bodies produce during infection, then I would think the danger of Covid would lessen all by itself, even without vaccines, as the older generations die and are replaced by the offspring of today's youngsters. The thinking being that today's under - 20s are likely to build up strong resistance to it and their children will, too. That would take 50 years, though, so it's a good thing we have vaccines for those who want them.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> as the older generations die and are replaced by the offspring of today's youngsters.


On the contrary.

The younger people benefit only _because_ they're younger. Not because they're somehow genetically different. As they get older, they'll experience the same problems that the older people do now.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> On the contrary.
> 
> The younger people benefit only _because_ they're younger. Not because they're somehow genetically different. As they get older, they'll experience the same problems that the older people do now.


The point you miss is that Covid cannot, by definition, be a novel virus more than once.

At Covid's inception, nobody had antibodies against it. Not young people, not the middle aged, not the aged. You are correct that young people benefited from Covid because of their age - youth has protected them from the ravages of the disease, which it could not, again by definition, for the middle aged and the aged.

However, youth is not the only protection from Covid. Antibodies in the body are an effective defense, which is why we are seeing cases dropping in populations where vaccination levels are high. Yes, the young of today would, in time, lose the protection afforded them by youth and they would be newly at risk if Covid were to reappear in the future under the same circumstances in which it appeared in 2019, with nobody having immune systems primed and pumping out antibodies. In other words, if it were once again, a novel virus. However, that cannot happen - nothing can be novel twice, and although the young of today would lose the protection of youth, a sizeable herd of them would have the protection of a primed immune system through previous infection.









How Viruses Evolve


Pathogens that switch to a new host species have some adapting to do. How does that affect the course of a pandemic like COVID-19?




www.smithsonianmag.com





From the article:

_Flu pandemics, meanwhile, have tended to recede for another reason, one that offers more hope in our present moment: Enough of the population eventually becomes immune to slow the virus down. The H1N1 influenza virus that caused the 1918 pandemic continued as the main influenza virus until the 1950s, and its descendants still circulate in the human population. What made the virus such a threat in 1918-20 is that it was novel and people had little immunity. Once much of the population had been exposed to the virus and had developed immunity, the pandemic waned, although the virus persisted at a lower level of infections — as it does to this day. *It appears less lethal now largely because older people, who are at greatest risk of dying from influenza, have usually encountered H1N1 influenza or something like it at some point in their lives and retain some degree of immunity*, Read says._


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Antibodies in the body are an effective defense, which is why we are seeing cases dropping in populations where vaccination levels are high.


Those antibodies will only protect the people who were exposed to the virus, or who received one of the vaccines.

Fortunately or otherwise, the people who were exposed to the virus are still a minority of the population. Many more people have been vaccinated than developed antibodies from natural exposure. And who's been vaccinated more than anyone else? Old people. The younger population is only now catching up in vaccinations.

The offspring who are being born now have no immunity to the virus. Immunity is not conveyed from mothers to their babies during pregnancies.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Well. Today was the day! I'm fully vaccinated. I feel great. I had my second shot at 1:15 pm Pacific Time today, and it's over 9 hours later and the only side effects I feel is a slightly sore arm and a bit of nausea. I don't care if I get full flu like symptoms in a few days, the alternative is to continue to suffer from Covid and possibly lose my life. 

I noticed after the 1st shot that since then my body has recovered more in the past 3 weeks from the Covid symptoms that have been plaguing than I have been able to on my own in the whole year and a half since I first contracted the virus. Today after the second shot, I decided to go do something I've always wanted to do. Go see the famous Peace Arch in Surrey BC (Canada.) I took lots of pictures and walked several miles around the park and surrounding area. For the first time I began to feel my old strength returning and I did not feel a trace of Covid. I climbed up many steep hills and still felt no respiratory distress. Its been since January of 2020 since I've had that ability. It's wonderful finally feeling Covid free. I have @ashlee2004 to thank for this. I had been repeatedly rejected for being eligible for the Covid vaccine and even when it became available to all in my state, the appointments were booked out for months. I had pretty much given up. Ashley gave me the name of a program called Doctor B. What they do is text you if there are any leftover vaccines nearby that were not used and will go bad if not used that day. They texted me when one was available, and I happily accepted. 


Here's some nice pictures I took of my adventure today. I'm so thankful that I had the health and strength to be able to enjoy my travels today.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Those gates have been closed for a year.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> Those gates have been closed for a year.


Well, a Badger got through....😁


----------

